# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  كتاب : الْصَّلاةُ

## عماد علي

*وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بالصَّلاةِ وَاصْطَبرْ عَلَيْهَا*




الْصَّلاةُ

*{*عمود الدين إن قُبِلت قُبِل ما سواها*}*




بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
إِنَّ الْلَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الْنَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْصَلَّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا.

*صَدَقَ اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيم*




إعداد
مكي سلمان حسن آل سعيد
مدينة صفوى

*إهداء*



إلى الأم المسلمة: صاحبة الدور الأول ورفيقها الأب المسلم صاحب الدور المهم، أهدي هذه السطور التي تحمل في طياتها حروفا وددت لو خُطَّت بسلاسل من نور، كي يستبينها الطفل المسلم (صغيرهما الحبيب) لتكون له بداية كل الخير في حياته ومشعلا يستنير به في مستهلها، آملا أن تلقى قبولا عند صغارنا الأعزاء. ليقتنوها قبل كل مخطوطة أو مصور. هدى الله الجميع إلى الطريق المستقيم بإذن العلي العظيم.

معد السطورالفقير إلى رحمة الله




(1)

----------


## عماد علي

ملحوظة: جميع العبارات المكتوبة بين قوسين هي للإيضاح وليست من قراءات الصلاة. 









{بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم} 




{مستحبات الوضوء} 





*{**عند رؤية الماء**}* بسم الله وبالله والحمد لله الذي جعل الماء طهورا ولم يجعله نجسا.
{غسل اليدين} بسم الله وبالله، اللهم اجعلني من التوابين واجعلني من المتطهرين.
*{**المضمضة**}* اللهم لقني حجتي يوم ألقاك، وأطلق لساني بذكراك.
*{**الاستنشاق**}*اللهم لا تحرم عليَّ ريح الجنة واجعلني ممن يشم ريحهاورَوْحها وطيبها.


{ واجبات الوضوء} 


*{**1 -* *النية**}* 
أتوضأ لرفع الحدث أداء لوجوبه قربة إلى الله تعالى. 
*{2 -* *غسل الوجه**}* 
اللهم بيض وجهي يوم تسود فيه الوجوه ولا تسود وجهي يوم تبيض فيه الوجوه.

*{3 -* *غسل اليد اليمنى**}*
اللهم اعطني كتابي بيميني والخلد في الجنان في يساري، وحاسبني يا رب حسابا يسيرا.
*{4 -* *غسل اليد اليسرى**}*
اللهم لا تعطني كتابي بشمالي ولا من وراء ظهري ولا تجعلها مغلولة إلى عنقي برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
*{5 -* *مسح الرأس**}* 
اللهم غشني برحمتك وبركاتك وعفوك.
*{6 -* *مسح القدمين**}*
*ا*للهم ثبت قدميّ على الصراط يوم تزل فيه الأقدام واجعل سعيي فيما يرضيك عني يا ذا الجلال والإكرام.
{بعد الفراغ من الوضوء}
اللهم إني أسألك تمام الوضوء وتمام الصلاة وتمام المغفرة والرضوان والحمد لله رب العالمين.

.
*قال تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم وأيديكم إلى المرافق وامسحوا برؤوسكم وأارجلكم إلى الكعبين وإن كنتم جنبا فاطهروا}*
1-لا يعتبر في النية التلفظ بها ولا إخطارها في القلب بل يكفي فيها الإرادة الإجمالية المرتكُزة في النفس*.*
*2-*غسل الوجه طولا من قصاص الشعر إلى نهاية الذقن وعرضا ما احتوته الإبهام والإصبع الوسطى.
*3*- غسل اليدين من المرفق نزولا حتى أطراف الأصابع.
5- مسح الرأس باليد اليمنى وبماء الوضوء وحده، من الأعلى إلى الأسفل، للربع المقدم من الرأس المواجه للجبهة.

6- مسح القدم بباطن اليد وبماء الوضوء من أطراف الأصابع إلى المفصل.  

(2)

----------


## عماد علي

الأذان





{ أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم}


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



إن اللَّه وملائكته يصلون على النبيِّ يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً، سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر وللَّه الحمد. 


*{** عدد جمل الأذان عشرون**}*


الله أكبر الله أ كبر الله أكبر الله أ كبر
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله
أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله
أشهد أن عليا ولي الله أشهد أن عليا حجة الله
حي على الصلاة حي على الصلاة 
حي على الفلاح حي على الفلاح
حي على خير العمل حي على خير العمل 
الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله لا إله إلا الله


{ واجبات الصلاة}
1- النية 2- القيام 3- تكبيرة الإحرام 4- الركوع 5- السجود 6-القراءة 7- الذكر 8- التشهد 9- السلام 10- الترتيب 11- الموالاة.
{ أركان الصلاة}
1- النية 2- تكبيرة الإحرام 3 – القيام 4- الركوع 5 – السجدتان.
* نقص أو زيادة ركن من أركان الصلاة سهواً أو عمدا يبطل الصلاة.

*الإقامة*



{ عدد جمل الإقامة تسع عشر}


الله أكبر الله أ كبر
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله
أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله
أشهد أن عليا ولي الله أشهد أن عليا حجة الله
حي على الصلاة حي على الصلاة 
حي على الفلاح حي على الفلاح
حي على خير العمل حي على خير العمل 
قد قامت الصلاة قد قامت الصلاة
*الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله*



*{**النية**}*أصلي أربع ركعات صلاة الظهر أداء لوجوبه قربة إلى الله تعالى.*1
*{تكبيرة الإحرام}*الله أكبر{ يجب الجهر بها}*2


1_ لا يعتبر في النية التلفظ بها ولا إخطارها في القلب بل يكفي فيها الإرادة الإجمالية المرتكُزة في النفس.
2- يجب أن يأتي بالتكبيرة والذكر والدعاء بحيث يسمع نفسه.
* يجهر المصلي بكل كلمات الفاتحة والسورة في الصلوات الجهرية.
* يجهر المصلي ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم في الصلوات الجهرية وغير الجهرية.
* الصلوات الجهرية: 
هي صلاة الصبح والركعتين الأوليين من صلاتي المغرب والعشاء.
* يجب الإخفات في حال الإتيان بالذكر _ سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر _ في الركعتين الثالثة والرابعة في جميع الصلوات.
* في صلاتي الظهر والعصر عندما يقرأ الإمام الفاتحة والسورة إخفاتاً يجب على المأموم أن يردد الذكر وقتها _ سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر _.
* تبطل الصلاة بالإخفات عمداً في القراءة بالجزء الكثير أو القليل في الصلاة الجهرية وكذا العكس في الصلاة غير الجهرية.

(3)

----------


## ابو طارق

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
إِنَّ الْلَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الْنَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ*
*صَلَّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا.

صَدَقَ اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيم*

----------


## نور الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
إِنَّ الْلَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الْنَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ
*صَلَّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا.

صَدَقَ اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيم*

----------


## عماد علي

محمود سعد

أم محمد

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## همسات وله

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
إِنَّ الْلَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الْنَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ
*صَلَّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا.

صَدَقَ اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيم*

----------


## مهدي درويش

موضوع جميل

----------


## عماد علي

همسات وله

مهدي درويش

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

*الركعة الأولى*





بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ{1} 
الحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ {2} الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ {3} مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ {4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ {5} اِهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُسْتَقِيمَ {6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنَعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ المَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ لاَ الضَّالِّينَ {7}

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ {1} اللهُ الصَّمَدُ {2} لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ{3} وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ {4} الله أكبر

{الركوع}سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.

{الرفع منه}سمع الله لمن حمده، الحمد لله رب العالمين الله أكبر. { وهو مطمئن في الوقوف} 



*صيغة الركوع*: ما سبق، أو"سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده ( ثلاثا)، أو " سبحان الله ( ثلاثاً)
*كيفيته*: أن ينحني إلى حد يستطيع فيه أن يضع كفيه على ركبتيه، ويستحب أن يدفع بركبتيه إلى الخلف، ويحافظ على ظهره مستويا ويمد عنقه ويجعله مساويا لظهره، وينظر إلى ما بين قدميه. أما المرأة فلا يجب عليها المبالغة في الإنحناء.

*السجود*



*{**السجدة الأولى**}*سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.الله أكبر.{ بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}
{*الجلسة بين السجدتين*} 
أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه. الله أكبر { وهو مطمئن في الجلوس}
*{**السجدة الثانية**}* سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد. الله أكبر {بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}

بحول الله وقوته أقوم وأقعد{حال النهوض للقيام} .

----------


## نور الولاية

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
إِنَّ الْلَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الْنَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ*
*صَلَّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا.

صَدَقَ اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيم*




أحسنت بارك الله فيك اخي عماد علي
وجعله في ميزان اعمالك يارب

----------


## عماد علي

ألم الفراق

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## عماد علي

الركعة الثانية



بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ{1}

الحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ {2} الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ {3} مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ {4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ {5} اِهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُسْتَقِيمَ {6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنَعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ المَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ لاَ الضَّالِّينَ {7}

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ {1} اللهُ الصَّمَدُ {2} لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ{3} وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ {4} 

الله أكبر

{ القنوت}

لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم لا إله إلا الله العلي العظيم، سبحان الله رب السماوات السبع ورب الأرضين السبع وما فيهن وما بينهن وما فوقهن وما تحتهن ورب العرش العظيم، رب شافنا وعافنا واعف عنا وارحمنا وتجاوز عن سيئاتنا وتقبل أعمالنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم.


الله أكبر

{الركوع}سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.
{الرفع منه}سمع الله لمن حمده، الحمد لله رب العالمين

الله أكبر. { وهو مطمئن في الوقوف}


السجود




*يجب السجود على الأرض وما ينبت من الأرض. أفضل شيء للسجود عليه هو التربة الحسينية ثم التراب ثم الحجر ثم النبات. لا يصح السجود على النباتات المتعارف أكلها عند بعض البلدان. يصح السجود على القرطاس المصنوع من التبن أو القطن وما شابه.*

*{**السجدة الأولى**}*سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
.الله أكبر.{ بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}

{*الجلسة بين السجدتين*} 
أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه.
الله أكبر { وهو مطمئن في الجلوس}

*{**السجدة الثانية**}* سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد. 
الله أكبر { بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}


{ التشهد الأول}
بسمِ اللهِ وباللهِ والحمدُ للهِ وخيْرُ الأسماءِ للهِ، أشهدُ أن لاَّ إلهَ إلاَّ اللهُ وحدَهُ لا شريكَ لهُ وأشهدُ أن محمَّداً عبدُهُ ورسُولُهُ، اللهُمَّ صلِّ على محمَّدٍ وآل محمَّدٍ، وتَقَبَّلْ شفاعتَهُ في أُمَّتِهِ وارفعْ درجتَهُ. وقَرِّبْ وسيلتَهُ وشرِّفْ منزِلَتَهُبحول الله وقوته أقوم وأقعد {حال النهوض للقيام}

َ
من جميل العبارة:وجه من وجوه وجوب إتمام الصلاة على النبي بذكر آله ( صلى الله عليه وآله) ما نذكره في التشهد والصلاة على النبي فما يجب في الصلاة الواجبة واجب في المستحبة. 
وتلك دلالة على مصداقية قول الإمام الشافعي في مدح آل البيت:
يكفيكم من عظيم الفخر أنكُمُ من لم يصلِّ عليكم لا صلاة له


*إحذر*: تبطل الصلاة إذا تعمد الإتيان بذكر السجود قبل أن تصل جبهته إلى الأرض ويستقر البدن، أو رفع رأسه قبل إتمام ذكر السجدة عمدا. وكذا في الركوع.

----------


## عماد علي

*الركعة الثالثة* 


{الذكر}{ التسبيحات الأربع}
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر،
 سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر،
 سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر،
 أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه.
الله أكبر 
{الركوع}سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.


{الرفع منه}
سمع الله لمن حمده، الحمد لله رب العالمين

الله أكبر.{ وهو مطمئن في الوقوف}



السجود


*{**السجدة الأولى**}*سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.

الله أكبر.{بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}

{*الجلسة بين السجدتين*} أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه. 

الله أكبر {وهو مطمئن في الجلوس} 
*{**السجدة الثانية**}* سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.

الله أكبر {بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}

بحول الله وقوته أقوم وأقعد{ حال النهوض للقيام}  

*الركعة الرابعة* 




{الذكر}{ التسبيحات الأربع}
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر،
 سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر،
 سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر،
 أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه.

الله أكبر 
{الركوع}سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.


{الرفع منه}
سمع الله لمن حمده، الحمد لله رب العالمين

الله أكبر. { وهو مطمئن في الوقوف}



السجود


*{**السجدة الأولى**}*سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.
الله أكبر.{ بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}

{*الجلسة بين السجدتين*} أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه.

الله أكبر { وهو مطمئن في الجلوس}

*{**السجدة الثانية**}*سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.

الله أكبر { بعد أن يطمئن جالسا} 
*التشهد الأخير والتسليم* 

بسمِ اللهِ وباللهِ والحمدُ للهِ وخيْرُ الأسماءِ للهِ، أشهدُ أن لاَّ إلهَ إلاَّ اللهُ وحدَهُ لا شريكَ لهُ وأشهدُ أن محمَّداً عبدُهُ ورسولُهُ، اللهُمَّ صلِّ على محمَّدٍ وآلِ محمَّدٍ، السلامُ عليك أيُّها النبِيُّ ورحْمَةُ اللهِ وبركاتُهُ، السلامُ علَيْنَا وعلى عِبادِ اللهِ الصالِحينَ، السلامُ عليكم ورحْمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُهُ.

{التعقيب}
 الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله اكبر، لا إله إلا الله.

----------


## عماد علي

*تسبيح الزهراء*
*وله فضل عظيم وأجر كبير*


*الله أكبر{34 مرة} الحمد لله{33 مرة}*
*و سبحان الله {33 مرة}* 


*الصلوات المندوبة { النوافل}*
*نافلة صلاة الظهر: ثمان ركعات قبلها وتصلى ركعتين ركعتين كصلاة الصبح عيناً.*
*نافلة صلاة العصر: كنافلة الظهر تماما ( وفي الجمعة تصبح الثمان ركعات عشر ركعات)*
*نافلة صلاة المغرب: أربع ركعات بعدها وتصلى ركعتين ركعتين كصلاة الصبح.*
*نافلة صلاة العشاء: ركعتين من جلوس وتحسب بركعة واحدة.*
*صلاة الليل: إحدى عشر ركعة: وتفصيلها: ثمان ركعات صلاة الليل وركعتان صلاة الشفع وصلاة الوتر ركعة واحدة. ووقتها من بعد منتصف الليل حتى أذان الفجر.*
*نافلة صلاة الصبح: ركعتين قبلها.*
*دعاء التسبيح*


*سبحت لله تسبيح سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها وعلى أمها وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها وعلى التسعة المعصومين من ذرية بنيها، لعن الله غاصبيها وظالميها وباغضيها والمعتدي عليها ماخذ ميراثها من أبيها، أستجير بالله وبكتاب الله وبالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله.*

*العدل والتوحيد والنبوة والإمامة والمعاد يوم القيامة والصوم والصلاة والحج والزكاة والجهاد في سبيل الله، رضيت بالله الكريم ربي والإسلام ديني والحق يقيني والصراط مجازي والحوض شرابي والقرآن كتابي والكعبة المشرفة قبلتي والجنة مسكني أسأل الله أن تكون مسكني ومسكن والدَيَّ ووالدا والديَّ ووُلْدِي. ومحمد صلى الله عليه وآله نبيي.*

*( لم ينتهي الدعاء بعد... عنوان للفقرة القادمة وهي من ضمن الدعاء)*




*(الولاية)*


*الله ربي محمد نبيي {1} علي إمامي*
*{2} الحسن بن علي إمامي {3} الحسين بن علي إمامي*
*{4} علي بن الحسين إمامي {5} محمد الباقر إمامي*
*{6} جعفر الصادق إمامي {7} موسى الكاظم إمامي*
*{8} علي بن موسى الرضا إمامي{9} محمد الجواد إمامي*
*{10} علي الهادي إمامي {11} الحسن العسكري إمامي*
*{12} الخلف الحجة القائم العدل المنتظر المهدي ابن الحسن العسكري عجل الله فرجه إمامي* 
*هؤلاء رضيت بهم أئمتي وسادتي وقادتي إلى الجنة بهم بهم أتوالى ومن أعدائهم أتبرأ ومن حوضهم أسقى ومن كفهم أروى وعلى ذلك أحيا وعليه أموت وبعد الموت إن شاء الله أبعث حيا برحمة منك يا أرحم الراحمين ويا خير الغافرين يا الله يا كريم.*

*اللهم إني أستودعك يارب من قرار الدنيا إلى قرار الآخرة يا خير المستودعين، فرد علي إقراري هذا عند خروج روحي وعند إجراء غسلي وعند نزول قبري وعند سؤالي منكر ونكير وعند وقوفي بين يديك أسير إنك على كل شيء قدير. أشهد أن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها وأن الله يبعث من في القبور وإليه النشور.*

*{ سجدة الشكر}* 

*سجدت لله خاشعا طائعا ذليلا حقيرا مسكينا متواضعا، سجد لك لحمي ودمي وجلدي وعظمي وعرقي وبشري وكل شعرة نبتت في جسدي، لك يا ذا الجلال والإكرام الشكر لله والحمد لله رب العالمين.*


*{دعاء وإهداء الصلاة}*



*اللهم اغفر لي يا رب إذا صليت وارزقني حج البيت. وبارك لي يارب إذا سعيت وارحمني يا رب إذا توفيت وارحم وترحم علي وعلى والدي ووالدا والدي وولدي وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات وصل اللهم على محمد وآله الطاهرين.*


*{إلى كل أخ مسلم وكل أخت مسلمة وإلى كل أم وأب، هذه النسخة من الصلاة أخرجت حرفيا كما يؤديها المصلي لا لغرض التكرار والإطالة عند ذكر أربع ركعات كاملة بل ليتعلمها الصغير ويقف عليها الكبير بكل يسر وسهولة فلا يحتاج لشرح، ولا يلتبس عليه أمر}.*

*{ الفقير إلى رحمة الله}*

----------


## عماد علي

*{سجود السهو}* 

أن ينوي بعد السلام لسجود السهو، ويسجد ويقول: "بسم الله وبالله، السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته" ثم يجلس ثم يسجد ثانية ويأتي بالذكر السابق أو"بسم الله وبالله اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد" ويجلس ويتشهد ويسلم سلاما واحدا.

*{*من أذكار القنوت*}*
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد. رب اغفر وارحم واعف وتكرم وتجاوز عما تعلم إنك أنت الأعز الأجل الأكرم واهدني للتي هي أقوم، ربي إن عملي ضعيف فضاعفه لي وتقبله مني يا من يتقبل عمل المتقين والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصل اللهم على محمد وآله الطاهرين 

*{*ذكر من القرآن}

ربنا آمنا بما أنزلت واتبعنا الرسول فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين. ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا مالا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين.
والحمد لله رب العالمين.


(دعاء ختم وإهداء القرآن )


اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين، وأوصل اللهم ثواب ما قرأناه وأجر وبركات ما تلوناه من كتابك العزيز المنزل على لسان نبيك وحبيبك الصادق المصدق المصطفى المرسل. هدية واصلة وتحفة نازلة ورحمة واسعة شاملة، إلى روح وضريح محمد المصطفى وإلى روح وضريح علي المرتضى وإلى روح وضريح فاطمة الزهراء وخديجة الكبرى، وإلى روح وضريح الحسن المجتبى وإلى روح وضريح الحسين الشهيد غريب كربلاء وإلى أرواح وضرائح الأئمة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين. وإلى روح وضريح ( عبد الله). 

اللهم أنزل على قبره الضياء والنور والفسحة والسرور والولدان والحور، أنقله اللهم من ضيق اللحود والقبور إلى سعة الدور والقصور، في سدر مخضود وطلح منضود وظل ممدود وماء مسكوب وفاكهة كثيرة لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة وفرش مرفوعة، مع الذين أنعمت عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا، ذلك الفضل من الله وكفى بالله عليما. اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ولا تجعل بيننا وبينه وبين القرآن 

العظيم شيئا حائلا ولا الصراط بنا ولا به زائلا ولا محمدا صلى الله عليه وآله عنا ولا عنه معرضا.
كن اللهم لنا وله جارا بعد الجيران وخدنا بعد الأخدان وحبيبا بعد الأحبة ومؤنسا بعد المؤنسين، ما أتاك اللهم به من عمل صالح فتقبله منه وضاعفه له وما أتاك به من عمل سيئ فتجاوز اللهم عنا وعنه واغفر لنا وله ولوالدينا ولوالديه ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات. جازفه اللهم بالحساب مجازفة ولا تناقشه مناقشة العذاب الأليم ولا تفرق اللهم جمعنا هذا ولا جماعات المؤمنين والمؤمنات أين ما كانوا في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها إلا عن حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور وتجارة لن تبور ومنقلب من سرور إلى سرور. يا ديان يوم الدين إننا إليك يا رباه راغبون وبك واثقون وإلى الخيرات مما عندك يا سيدنا طالبون فإذا نحن اللهم رفعنا أيدينا وأبصارنا إلى وجهك الكريم طالبين فلا تردنا اللهم خائبين وشفعنا سائلين إلهي إلهي ولو كنا مذنبين بل نحن يا رباه مذنبون، وحرم اللهم وجوهنا ووجهه ووجوه المؤمنين والمؤمنات على النار يا كريم، وأدخلنا الجنة وإياه فائزين مطمئنين مزوجين من الحور العين ومجوزين على الصراط المستقيم لا خزايا ولا نادمين، واسقنا اللهم شربة روية من حوض سيدنا محمد الأمين بكف مولانا ومقتدانا علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين نحن وإياه ووالدينا ووالداه وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين واجعلنا اللهم وإياه من أهل دار دعواهم فيها سبحانك اللهم وتحيتهم فيها سلام وآخر دعواهم أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه له الحكم وله الأمر وإليه ترجعون، سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين، والحمد لله رب العالمين 0 

وصل اللهم على محمد وآله أجمعين.

----------


## عماد علي

*(*الخاتمة *)* 


*حديث شريف* 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: 
{ مروا أبناءكم بالصلاة لسبع، واضربوهم عليها لعشر، وفرقوا بينهم في المضاجع}. 


{ في فضل صلاة الجماعة مسائل} 

(المسألة: 1404) يستحب الإتيان بالصلوات الواجبة , وخصوصا اليومية مع الجماعة , ويتأكد ذلك في صلاة الصبح والمغرب والعشاء , خصوصا لجار المسجد , وكذا من يسمع أذان المسجد. 
(المسألة: 1405) إذا كان اقتدى شخص واحد بإمام الجماعة فلكل ركعة من صلاتهما ثواب مائة وخمسين صلاة,ولو اقتدى شخصان فلكل ركعة ثواب ستمائة صلاة , وكلما ازداد عددهم ازداد ثواب صلواتهم حتى إذا بلغ إلى عشرة أشخاص فإن تجاوز العشرة فحينئذ لو أصبحت السماوات كلها أوراقا وصحائف والبحار مدادا والأشجار أقلاما والجن والإنس والملائكة كتبة لما قدروا على أن يكتبوا ثواب ركعة من صلواتهم.
{ أليس هذا الثواب كاف ليهتم كافة الناس صبيانا وشبابا وشيوخا بصلاة الجماعة} 
(المسألة: 1406) لا يجوز عدم الحضور إلى صلاة الجماعة لعدم الاعتناء بها , ولا ينبغي أن تترك صلاة الجماعة دون عذر. 
(المسألة: 1407) يستحب للإنسان أن ينتظر حتى يصلي مع الجماعة , والصلاة جماعة بعد أول الوقت أفضل من الصلاة فرادى في أول الوقت وهكذا تكون صلاة الجماعة المختصرة أفضل من إتيان الصلاة فرادى وان كانت الصلاة المنفردة طويلة ومفصلة. 
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه
لا يخفى على كل ذي لب أنه لن يصبح عالما بدون تعلم. 
وكيف يحصل على ما هو في أشد الحاجة إليه من العلم ؟ إن من أولى الطرق صلاة الجماعة، فمن خلالها تتجسم المعرفة والطريقة الصحيحة لأداء الصلاة – وفوق هذا الأجر العظيم لصلاة الجماعة – وتكتمل المعرفة بالمحاضرات التي يلقيها الإمام بعد الصلاة والإجابة على المسائل الشرعية وكل ما تحتاج أيها المؤمن فى حاضرك لدنياك وآخرتك.
*الزيارة الجامعة*  



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلامُ على وليِّ اللهِ وحبيبِهِ السلامُ على خليلِ اللهِ ونجيبِهِ السلامُ على صفيِّ اللهِ وابنِ صفيِّهِ السلامُ على الحسينِ المظلومِ الشهيدِ السلامُ على أسيرِ الكُرُباتِ وقتيلِ العبراتِ. اللهم إني أشهدُ أنه ولِيُّكَ وابنُ وليِّكَ وصفِيُّكَ وابنُ صفِيِّك الفائزِ بكرامتكَ أكرمْتَهُ بالشهادةِ وحبوتَهُ بِطِيبِ الوِلادةِ وجعلْتَهُ سيداً من السادةِ وقائداً من القادةِ وذائدً من الذادةِ وأعطيتَهُ مواريثَ الأنبياءِ وجعلْتَهُ حجةً على خلْقِكَ من الأوصِياءِ فأَعذرَ في الدعاءِ ومنحَ النُّصحَ وبذلَ مُهجتَهُ فيكَ لِيستنْقِذَ عبادَكَ من الجهالةِ وحيرةِ الضلالةِ وقد توازر عليهِ من غرَّتْهُ الدنيا وباع حظَّهُ بالأرذلِ الأدنى وشرى آخِرَتَهُ بالثمنِ الأَوكسِ وتغطْرسَ وتردَّى في هواهُ وأسخطكَ وأسخطَ نبيَّكَ وأطاع من عبادِكَ اهلَ الشقاقِ والنفاقِ وحملةَ الأوزارِ المستوجِبينَ النارَ فجاهَدَهم فيكَ صابِراً محتسباً حتى سُفِكَ في طاعتِكَ دمُهُ واستُبِيح حريمُهُ اللهم فالْعنهُم لعناً وبيلاً وعذِّبهُم عذاباً أليماً السلامُ عليكَ يابنَ رسولِ اللهِ، السلام عليكَ يابن سيِّدِ الأوصياءِ أشهدُ أنكَ أمينُ اللهِ وابنُ أمينِهِ عشْتَ سعيداً ومضيْتَ حميداً ومُتَّ فقيداً مظلوماً شهيداً وأشهدُ أن اللهَ منجِزُ ما وعدَكَ ومُهلِكُ من خذلَكَ ومُعذِّبُ من قتلكَ وأشهدُ أنك وفيْتَ بعهدِ الله وجاهدْتَ في سبيلهِ حتى أتاك اليقينُ، فلعن الله من قتلكَ ولعن اللهُ من ظلمكَ ولعن اللهُ أُمةً سمِعتْ بِذلكَ فرضِيتْ بهِ 
اللهم إني أُشْهِدُكَ أني وليٌّ لمن والاهُ وعدُوٌّ لمن عاداهُ بأبي أنت وأُمي يا بن رسولِ الله أشهدُ أنَّك كُنتَ نوراً في الأصلابِ الشامِخةِ والأرحامِ 
المُطهَّرةِ لم تُنَجِّسْكَ الجاهليةُ بأنجاسِها ولم تُلْبِسْكَ المُدْلِهِمَاتُ من ثيابها وأشْهدُ أنكَ من دعائمِ الدينِ وأركانِ المسلمينَ ومَعْقِلُ المؤمنين وأشهدُ أنك الإمامُ البرُّ التقيُّ النقيُّ الرضي الزكي الهادي المهْديُّ وأشهدُ أن الأئمةَ من وُلْدِكَ كلمةُ التقوى وأعلامُ الهدى والعُروةُ الوثقى والحُجَّةُ على أهلِ الدُّنْيا وأشهدُ أني بكم مؤمنٌ وبِإيابِكُمْ موقنُ بشرائعِ ديني وخواتيمِ عملي وقلبي لِقلْبكُم سِلمٌ وأمري لأمرِكُم مُتَّبِعٌ ونُصْرتي لكم مُعدَّةٌ حتى يأذنَ الله لكم فمعكُم معكم لا مع عدُوِّكُم صلوات الله عليكُم وعلى أرواحِكُم وأجسادِكُم وشاهدِكُم وغائبِكُم وظاهرِكُم وباطنكم آمين رب العالمين.  


الزيارة 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلامُ على وليِّ اللهِ وحبيبِهِ السلامُ على خليلِ اللهِ ونجيبِهِ السلامُ على صفيِّ اللهِ وابنِ صفيِّهِ السلامُ على الحسينِ المظلومِ الشهيدِ السلامُ على أسيرِ الكُرُباتِ وقتيلِ العبراتِ. اللهم إني أشهدُ أنه وليُّكَ وابنُ وليِّكَ وصفِيُّكَ وابنُ صفِيِّك الفائزِ بكرامتكَ أكرمْتَهُ بالشهادةِ وحبوتَهُ بِطِيبِ الوِلادةِ وجعلْتَهُ سيداً من السادةِ وقائداً من القادةِ وذائدً من الزادةِ وأعطيتَهُ مواريثَ الأنبياءِ وجعلْتَهُ حجةً على خلْقِكَ من الأوصِياءِ فأَعذرَ في الدعاءِ ومنحَ النُّصحَ وبذلَ مُهجتَهُ فيكَ لِيستنْقِذَ عبادَكَ من الجهالةِ وحيرةِ الضلالةِ وقد توازر عليهِ من غرتْهُ الدنيا وباع حظَّهُ بالأرذلِ الأدنى وشرى آخرَتَهُبالثمنِ
الأَوكسِ وتغطْرسَ وتردَّى في هواهُ وأسخطكَ وأسخطَ نبيَّكَ وأطاع من عبادِكَ اهلَ الشقاقِ والنفاقِ وحملةَ الأوزارِ المستوجِبينَ النارَ فجاهدهم فيكَ صابِراً محتسباً حتى سُفِكَ في طاعتِكَ دمُهُ واستُبِيح حريمُهُ اللهم فالْعنهُم لعناً وبيلاً وعذِّبهُم عذاباً أليماً، السلامُ عليكَ يابنَ رسولِ اللهِ، السلام عليكَ يابن سيِّدِ الأوصياءِ أشهدُ أنكَ أمينُ اللهِ وابنُ أمينِهِ عشْتَ سعيداً ومضيْتَ حميداً ومُتَّ فقيداً مظلوماً شهيداً وأشهدُ أن اللهَ منجِزُ ما وعدَكَ ومُهلِكُ من خذلَكَ ومُعذِّبُ من قتلكَ وأشهدُ أنك وفيْتَ بعهدِ الله وجاهدْتَ في سبيلهِ حتى أتاك اليقينُ، فلعن الله من قتلكَ ولعن اللهُ من ظلمكَ ولعن اللهُ أُمةً سمِعتْ بِذلكَ فرضِيتْ بهِ اللهم إني أُشْهِدُكَ أني وليٌّ لمن والاهُ وعدُوٌّ لمن عاداهُ بأبي أنت وأُمي يابن رسولِ الله أشهد أنَّك كُنتَ نوراً في الأصلابِ الشامِخةِ والأرحامِ المُطهَّرةِ لم تُنَجِّسْكَ الجاهليةُ بأنجاسِها ولم تُلْبِسْكَ المُدْلِهِمَاتُ من ثيابها وأشْهدُ أنكَ من دعائمِ الدينِ وأركانِ المسلمينَ ومَعْقِلُ المؤمنين وأشهدُ أنك الإمامُ البرُّ التقيُّ النقيُّ الرضي الزكي الهادي المهْديُّ وأشهدُ أن الأئمةَ من وُلْدِكَ كلمةُ التقوى وأعلامُ الهدى والعُروةُ الوثقى والحُجَّةُ على أهلِ الدُّنْيا وأشهدُ أني بكم مؤمنٌ وبِإيابِكُمْ موقنُ بشرائعِ ديني وخواتيمِ عملي وقلبي لِقلْبكُم سِلمٌ وأمري لأمرِكُم مُتَّبِعٌ ونُصْرتي لكم مُعدَّةٌ حتى يأذنَ الله لكم فمعكُم معكم لا مع عدُوِّكُم صلوات الله عليكُم وعلى أرواحِكُم وأجسادِكُم وشاهدِكُم وغائبِكُم وظاهرِكُم وباطنكم آمين رب العالمين. 
 

*صلاة الاحتياط: تنوي ثم تكبر وتقرأ الفاتحة فقط إخفاتا ثم تركع وتسجد وتتشهد كما في الصلاة الاعتيادية.*



تم بحمد الله...

----------


## حسين حسن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
إِنَّ الْلَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الْنَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ
*صَلَّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا.*

*صَدَقَ اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيم*

*يا أهل بيت رسول الله حبكم‏* 
*فرض من الله في القرآن أنزله‏* 
*كفاكم من عظيم القدر إنكم‏* 
*من لم يصل عليكم لا صلاة له*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*نساكم الدعاء*

----------


## عماد علي

*حسين حسن*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## خالد الرياض

اللهم وال من والى أل محمد وعاد من عادا أل محمد
وماذا عن دعاء صنمي قريش.
أرجو ذكر فضله.

----------


## نور الهدى

> اللهم وال من والى أل محمد وعاد من عادا أل محمد
> وماذا عن دعاء صنمي قريش.
> أرجو ذكر فضله.



 
اولا اعذرني اخي ابو باسم على التدخل في مشاركتك 

اخي خالد رياض عن نفسي اول مرة اسمع بدعاء الذي ذكرته 

ما رأيك ان تذكره لنا وتذكر فضله 

ولك جزيل الشكر 

ومرة اخرى عذرا ابو باسم للتدخل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اثاب الله المؤلف والناقل للموضوع 

شكرا أخ عماد علي لأختيارك لمثل هالموضوع الي الكل المفروض يستفيد منه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكور اخوي على طرحك الحلوو ..

الله يعطيك العافية ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه 


نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## عماد علي

> اللهم وال من والى أل محمد وعاد من عادا أل محمد
> وماذا عن دعاء صنمي قريش.
> أرجو ذكر فضله.



لا بأس أن تذكر لنا أخي فضل هذا الدعاء الذي أحضرته ولكن في موضوع مستقل فأنت ترى أن أساس موضوعي يتحدث عن الصلاة وإن جاءت الزيارة كموضوع فرعي للصلاة...

----------


## عماد علي

أم محمد: الصفحة لكِ مشرفتنا وتتصرفي فيها كما تريدين.

عفاف الهدى

شذى الزهراء ع

الامل البعيد

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

((وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بالصَّلاةِ وَاصْطَبرْ عَلَيْهَا))
{ عمود الدين إن قُبِلت قُبِل ما سواها}
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيم
إِنَّ الْلَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الْنَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ صَلَّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا.
صَدَقَ اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيم

{مستحبات الوضوء}
{عند رؤية الماء}
بسم الله وبالله والحمد لله الذي جعل الماء طهورا ولم يجعله نجسا
{غسل اليدين}
بسم الله وبالله، اللهم اجعلني من التوابين واجعلني من المتطهرين.
{المضمضة} 
اللهم لقني حجتي يوم ألقاك، وأطلق لساني بذكراك.
{الاستنشاق}
اللهم لا تحرم عليَّ ريح الجنة واجعلني ممن يشم ريحها ورَوْحها وطيبها.
{ واجبات الوضوء}
{1 - النية}
أتوضأ لرفع الحدث أداء لوجوبه قربة إلى الله تعالى.
{2 - غسل الوجه}
اللهم بيض وجهي يوم تسود فيه الوجوه ولا تسود وجهي يوم تبيض فيه الوجوه
اللهم بيض وجهي يوم تسود فيه الوجوه ولا تسود وجهي يوم تبيض فيه الوجوه
{3 - غسل اليد اليمنى}
اللهم اعطني كتابي بيميني والخلد في الجنان في يساري، وحاسبني يا رب حسابا يسيرا
{4 - غسل اليد اليسرى}
اللهم لا تعطني كتابي بشمالي ولا من وراء ظهري ولا تجعلها مغلولة إلى عنقي برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
{5 - مسح الرأس}
اللهم غشني برحمتك وبركاتك وعفوك.
{6 - مسح القدمين}
اللهم ثبت قدميّ على الصراط يوم تزل فيه الأقدام واجعل سعيي فيما يرضيك عني يا ذا الجلال والإكرام.
{بعد الفراغ من الوضوء}
اللهم إني أسألك تمام الوضوء وتمام الصلاة وتمام المغفرة والرضوان والحمد لله رب العالمين
قال تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم وأيديكم إلى المرافق وامسحوا برؤوسكم وأرجلكم إلى الكعبين وإن كنتم جنبا فاطهروا}
-لا يعتبر في النية التلفظ بها ولا إخطارها في القلب بل يكفي فيها الإرادة الإجمالية المرتكُزة في النفس
-غسل الوجه طولا من قصاص الشعر إلى نهاية الذقن وعرضا ما احتوته الإبهام والإصبع الوسطى.
- غسل اليدين من المرفق نزولا حتى أطراف الأصابع.
- مسح الرأس باليد اليمنى وبماء الوضوء وحده، من الأعلى إلى الأسفل، للربع المقدم من الرأس المواجه للجبهة.
- مسح القدم بباطن اليد وبماء الوضوء من أطراف الأصابع إلى المفصل
الأذان
{أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم}
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن اللَّه وملائكته يصلون على النبيِّ يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً، سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر وللَّه الحمد
الله أكبر الله أ كبر الله أكبر الله أ كبر
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله
أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله
أشهد أن عليا ولي الله أشهد أن علي حجة الله
حي على الصلاة حي على الصلاة
حي على الفلاح حي على الفلاح
حي على خير العمل حي على خير العمل
الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله لا إله إلا الله
{واجبات الصلاة}
1- النية 2- القيام 3- تكبيرة الإحرام 4- الركوع 5- السجود 6-القراءة 7- الذكر 8- التشهد 9- السلام 10- الترتيب 11- الموالاة.
{ أركان الصلاة}
1- النية 2- تكبيرة الإحرام 3 – القيام 4- الركوع 5 – السجدتان.
* نقص أو زيادة ركن من أركان الصلاة سهواً أو عمدا يبطل الصلاة.
الاقامة
الله أكبر الله أ كبر
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله
أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله
أشهد أن عليا ولي الله أشهد أن عليا حجة الله
حي على الصلاة حي على الصلاة
حي على الفلاح حي على الفلاح
حي على خير العمل حي على خير العمل
قد قامت الصلاة قد قامت الصلاة
الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله
{النية}
أصلي أربع ركعات صلاة الظهر أداء لوجوبه قربة إلى الله تعالى.
{تكبيرة الإحرام} الله أكبر { يجب الجهر بها}*
- لا يعتبر في النية التلفظ بها ولا إخطارها في القلب بل يكفي فيها الإرادة الإجمالية المرتكُزة في النفس.
- يجب أن يأتي بالتكبيرة والذكر والدعاء بحيث يسمع نفسه.
* يجهر المصلي بكل كلمات الفاتحة والسورة في الصلوات الجهرية.
* يجهر المصلي ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم في الصلوات الجهرية وغير الجهرية.
الصلوات الجهرية:
هي صلاة الصبح والركعتين الأوليين من صلاتي المغرب والعشاء.
* يجب الإخفات في حال الإتيان بالذكر _ سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر _ في الركعتين الثالثة والرابعة في جميع الصلوات.
* في صلاتي الظهر والعصر عندما يقرأ الإمام الفاتحة والسورة إخفاتاً يجب على المأموم أن يردد الذكر وقتها _ سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر _.
•تبطل الصلاة بالإخفات عمداً في القراءة بالجزء الكثير أو القليل في الصلاة الجهرية وكذا العكس في الصلاة غير الجهرية.
الركعة الأولى
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ{1}
الحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ {2} الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ {3} مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ {4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ {5} اِهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُسْتَقِيمَ {6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنَعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ المَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ لاَ الضَّالِّينَ {7}
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ {1} اللهُ الصَّمَدُ {2} لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ{3} وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ {4} الله أكبر
{الركوع} 
سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.
{الرفع منه} سمع الله لمن حمده، الحمد لله رب العالمين الله أكبر. { وهو مطمئن في الوقوف}
صيغة الركوع: ما سبق، أو"سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده ( ثلاثا)، أو " سبحان الله ( ثلاثاً)
كيفيته:أن ينحني إلى حد يستطيع فيه أن يضع كفيه على ركبتيه، ويستحب أن يدفع بركبتيه إلى الخلف، ويحافظ على ظهره مستويا ويمد عنقه ويجعله مساويا لظهره، وينظر إلى ما بين قدميه. أما المرأة فلا يجب عليها المبالغة في الإنحناء.
السجود
{السجدة الأولى} سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد. الله أكبر.
{ بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}
{الجلسة بين السجدتين}
أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه. الله أكبر 
{ وهو مطمئن في الجلوس}
{السجدة الثانية}
سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد. الله أكبر
{بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}
بحول الله وقوته أقوم وأقعد {حال النهوض للقيام}
الركعة الثانية
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ{1}
الحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ {2} الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ {3} مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ {4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ {5} اِهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُسْتَقِيمَ {6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنَعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ المَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ لاَ الضَّالِّينَ {7}
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ {1} اللهُ الصَّمَدُ {2} لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ{3} وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ {4} الله أكبر
{ القنوت}
لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم لا إله إلا الله العلي العظيم، سبحان الله رب السماوات السبع ورب الأرضين السبع وما فيهن وما بينهن وما فوقهن وما تحتهن ورب العرش العظيم، رب شافنا وعافنا واعف عنا وارحمنا وتجاوز عن سيئاتنا وتقبل أعمالنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم. الله أكبر
{الركوع} 
سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.
{الرفع منه} سمع الله لمن حمده، الحمد لله رب العالمين الله أكبر. 
{ وهو مطمئن في الوقوف}
السجود
يجب السجود على الأرض وما ينبت من الأرض. أفضل شيء للسجود عليه هو التربة الحسينية ثم التراب ثم الحجر ثم النبات. لا يصح السجود على النباتات المتعارف أكلها عند بعض البلدان. يصح السجود على القرطاس المصنوع من التبن أو القطن وما شابه.
{السجدة الأولى}
سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد. الله أكبر.
{ بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}
{الجلسة بين السجدتين}
أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه. الله أكبر
{ وهو مطمئن في الجلوس}
{السجدة الثانية} 
سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد. الله أكبر 
{ بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}
{ التشهد الأول}
بسمِ اللهِ وباللهِ والحمدُ للهِ وخيْرُ الأسماءِ للهِ، أشهدُ أن لاَّ إلهَ إلاَّ اللهُ وحدَهُ لا شريكَ لهُ وأشهدُ أن محمَّداً عبدُهُ ورسُولُهُ، اللهُمَّ صلِّ على محمَّدٍ وآل محمَّدٍ، وتَقَبَّلْ شفاعتَهُ في أُمَّتِهِ وارفعْ درجتَهُ. وقَرِّبْ وسيلتَهُ وشرِّفْ منزِلَتَهُ 
بحول الله وقوته أقوم وأقعد {حال النهوض للقيام}
َ
من جميل العبارة: وجه من وجوه وجوب إتمام الصلاة على النبي بذكر آله ( صلى الله عليه وآله) ما نذكره في التشهد والصلاة على النبي فما يجب في الصلاة الواجبة واجب في المستحبة.
وتلك دلالة على مصداقية قول الإمام الشافعي في مدح آل البيت:
يكفيكم من عظيم الفخر أنكُمُ من لم يصلِّ عليكم لا صلاة له
إحذر: تبطل الصلاة إذا تعمد الإتيان بذكر السجود قبل أن تصل جبهته إلى الأرض ويستقر البدن، أو رفع رأسه قبل إتمام ذكر السجدة عمدا. وكذا في الركوع.
الركعة الثالثة
{الذكر}
{ التسبيحات الأربع}
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه. الله أكبر
{الركوع}
سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.
{الرفع منه} سمع الله لمن حمده، الحمد لله رب العالمين الله أكبر. 
{ وهو مطمئن في الوقوف}
السجود
{السجدة الأولى}
سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد. الله أكبر.
{بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}
{الجلسة بين السجدتين}
أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه. الله أكبر
{وهو مطمئن في الجلوس}
{السجدة الثانية}
سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد. الله أكبر 
{بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}
بحول الله وقوته أقوم وأقعد { حال النهوض للقيام}
الركعة الرابعة
{الذكر}
{ التسبيحات الأربع}
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه. الله أكبر
{الركوع} 
سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد.
{الرفع منه} سمع الله لمن حمده، الحمد لله رب العالمين الله أكبر. 
{ وهو مطمئن في الوقوف}
السجود
{السجدة الأولى}
سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد. الله أكبر.
{ بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}
{الجلسة بين السجدتين}
أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه. الله أكبر 
{وهو مطمئن في الجلوس}
{السجدة الثانية}
سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد. الله أكبر
{بعد أن يطمئن جالسا}
التشهد الأخير والتسليم
بسمِ اللهِ وباللهِ والحمدُ للهِ وخيْرُ الأسماءِ للهِ، أشهدُ أن لاَّ إلهَ إلاَّ اللهُ وحدَهُ لا شريكَ لهُ وأشهدُ أن محمَّداً عبدُهُ ورسولُهُ، اللهُمَّ صلِّ على محمَّدٍ وآلِ محمَّدٍ، السلامُ عليك أيُّها النبِيُّ ورحْمَةُ اللهِ وبركاتُهُ، السلامُ علَيْنَا وعلى عِبادِ اللهِ الصالِحينَ، السلامُ عليكم ورحْمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُهُ.
{التعقيب} الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله اكبر، لا إله إلا الله.
تسبيح الزهراء
ولها فضل عظيم وأجر كبير
الله أكبر {34 مرة} الحمد لله {33 مرة}
و سبحان الله {33 مرة} 

منقوول,,

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

مشكوره 

جعل الله في ميزان حسنتك

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_بحث رائع ..مفيد و قيّم .._
_يسلمووووووووا أخوي عماد__ .__._
_ الله يعطيك العافية .._
_و بميزان حسناتك مقبولة إن شاء المولى .._

----------


## ام البنين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيووو
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك ياكريم 
ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عماد علي

*

إحساس وحكاية

سفيرة الاحلام

أم البنين

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## ام الحلوين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
إِنَّ الْلَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الْنَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ
*صَلَّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا.

صَدَقَ اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيم*


مجهود مبارك

الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي ابو باسم

وفي ميزان حسناتك بأذن الله

ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عماد علي

*أم الحلوين*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أولا الوضوء 

كما هو موضح بالصور هنا 
أدخل الرابط 
http://www.shiakids.net/salat/wozo.htm 

كما هو موضح بالفيديو هنا 
أدخل الرابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUJPp12WyMk
 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*(يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم وأيديكم إلى المرافق وامسحوا برؤوسكم وأرجلكم إلى الكعبين) المائدة: 6*  

*كيف نتوضأ؟*
*نبدأ بالنية، وهي أن نقصد بقلوبنا أن نتوضأ قربة إلى الله تعالى.*
*وعندها نشرع بالأفعال التالية:* 
*أولاً : نغسل وجوهنا من منبت شعر الرأس إلى طرف الذقن, على أن يكون الغسل من الأعلى إلى الأسفل*  





*يستحب الدعاء عند غسل الوجه بأن يقال:* 

*(اللهم بيّض وجهي يوم تسودَّ فيه الوجوه ولا تسوِّد وجهي يوم تبيضَّ فيه الوجوه).* 

*ثانياَ: نغسل اليد اليمنى من المرفق (المفصل بين العضد والساعد) إلى أطراف الأصابع على أن يكون الغسل من الأعلى إلى الأسفل*  





*يستحب الدعاء عند غسل اليد اليمنى بأن يقال:* 

*(اللهم أعطني كتابي بيميني والخلد في الجنان بيساري وحاسبني حساباً يسيراً).* 

*ثالثاَ: نغسل اليد اليسرى من المرفق (المفصل بين العضد والساعد) إلى أطراف الأصابع على أن يكون الغسل من الأعلى إلى الأسفل* 




*يستحب الدعاء عند غسل اليد اليسرى بأن يقال:* 

*(اللهم لا تعطني كتابي بشمالي ولا تجعلها مغلولة إلى عنقي).* 

*رابعاً : نمسح مقدم الرأس باليد اليمنى أو اليسرى بما تبقى من بلل الوضوء ولا نأخذ ماء آخر غير المتبقي على اليد.*  




*يستحب الدعاء عند مسح الرأس بأن يقال:* 

*(اللهم غشني برحمتك وبركاتك وعفوك).* 

*خامساً: نمسح ظاهر القدم اليمنى بباطن اليد اليمنى من أطراف الأصابع إلى المفصل, بما تبقى من بلل الوضوء.*  



*سادساً : نمسح ظاهر القدم اليسرى بباطن اليد اليسرى من أطراف الأصابع إلى المفصل, بما تبقى من بلل الوضوء.* 





*يستحب الدعاء عند مسح القدم بأن يقال:* 

*«اللهم ثبتني على الصراط يوم تزل فيه الأقدام واجعل سعيي فيما يرضيك عني»* 

*مسائل الوضوء* 
*شرائط صحة الوضوء:*  

*1 - نية القربة لله تعالى.* 

*2 - طهارة ماء الوضوء.* 

*3 - إطلاق ماء الوضوء بأن لا يكون مضافاً.* 

*4- إباحة ماء الوضوء بأن لا يكون الماء مغصوباً.* 

*5 - إباحة إناء الوضوء.* 

*6 - عدم كون إناء الوضوء من الذهب أو الفضة.* 

*7 - طهارة أعضاء الوضوء.* 

*8 - أن يكون هناك وقت كافٍ للوضوء والصلاة.* 

*9 - الترتيب بين أعضاء الوضوء، وذلك بأن يغسل الوجه أولاً ثم اليد اليمنى فاليسرى ويمسح بعدها على رأسه ثم على رجلَيه.* 

*10 - الموالاة بين أعضاء الوضوء، وهي أن لا يفصل المتوضئ بين كل عضو وآخر بفترة زمنية بحيث تجفّ ـ بسبب الفصل الزمني ـ الأعضاء السابقة قبل أن يبدأ باللاحق.* 

*11 - المباشرة, بأن لا يوضئه غيره ـ إلا مع الاضطرار.* 

*12 - عدم وجود محذور من استعمال الماء ( كالمرض والخوف من العطش أو الخوف على نفسه أو على النفس المحترمة...).* 

*13 - عدم وجود مانع يمنع من وصول الماء الى البشرة ( كالدهن والصبغ...).* 

*14 - جفاف محل المسح.* 


*مبطلات الوضوء:* 

*1 - خروج البول والبلل المشتبه قبل الاستبراء.* 

*2 - خروج الغائط.* 

*3 - خروج الريح من المخرج الطبيعي.* 

*4- النوم الغالب على حاستَي السمع والبصر.* 

*5 - الجنون.* 

*6 - الإغماء.* 

*7 - السكر.* 

*8 - كل ما يوجب الغسل كالجنابة ومسّ الميت.* 

*9- الإستحاضة للنساء.* 


*يجب الوضوء:* 

*1- لكل صلاة واجبة أو مستحبة أو صلاة الاحتياط إلا صلاة الميت.* 

*2 - لقضاء السجدة والتشهد المنسيين.* 

*3 - للطواف الواجب في الحج والعمرة.* 

*4 - لمس كتابة القرآن الكريم.* 

ثانيـــًا التيمم 
كما هو موضح بالصور هنا 
أدخل الرابط  
http://www.shiakids.net/salat/tayammom.htm 




*كيف نتيمم؟*
*نبدأ بالنية وهي أن نقصد بقلوبنا أن نتيمم قربة الى الله تعالى, وعندها نشرع بالأفعال التالية:*
*أولاً: نضرب بباطن الكفين على الأرض دفعة واحدة،*  




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*(فتيمموا صعيداً طيباً فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم منه) المائدة: 6*  

*ثانياَ : نسمح الجبهة والجبينين بباطن الكفين من منبت الشعر إلى الحاجبين وطرف الأنف الأعلى, ويكون المسح من الأعلى إلى الأسفل* 





*ثالثاَ: نمسح ظاهر الكف اليمنى من الزند إلى أطراف الأصابع بباطن الكف اليسرى, ويكون المسح من الأعلى إلى الأسفل،* 
*رابعاَ: نمسح ظاهر الكف اليسرى من الزند إلى أطراف الأصابع بباطن الكف اليمنى, ويكون المسح من الأعلى إلى الأسفل،*  


*مسائل التيمم* 


*مسائل في التيمم:* 

*1 - يجب الضرب على الأرض ولا يكفي مجرد الوضع عليها.* 

*2- لا يصح التيمم للفريضة قبل دخول وقتها.* 



*مسألة في التيمم :* 

*لو تيممنا لصلاة قد دخل وقتها ولم ينتقض تيمُّمنا ولم يرتفع العذر الذي من أجله تيمّمناَ حتى دخل وقت صلاة أخرى يجوز لنا الصلاة بذلك التيمم, إذا علمنا أن العذر سوف لن يرتفع.* 



*مسألتان في التيمم:* 

*1 - من وجب عليه الغسل ولم يتمكن من استعمال الماء يتيمم بدلاَ عنه وتترتب كل الآثار الشرعية عليه.* 

*2 - إذا تيمم بدلاَ عن الغسل ثم أحدث بالأصغر يتيمم مجدداَ بدلاَ عن الغسل على الأحوط ثم يتوضأ إن أمكنه, وإلا يتيمم ثانية بدلاَ عن الوضوء.* 


يتبعــــــ>>

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*ثالثًا الأذان* 

*الأذان*  
*وهو من المستحبات الأكيدة للصلوات الخمس, وكيفيته:* 





*«الله أكبر» أربع مرات.* 

*«أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله» مرّتان.* 

*«أشهد أن محمد رسول الله» مرّتان.* 

*«أشهد أن عليا ولي الله» مرّتان.* 

*«حي على الصلاة» مرّتان.* 

*«حي على الفلاح» مرّتان.* 

*«حي على خير العمل» مرّتان.* 

*«الله أكبر» مرّتان.* 

*«لا اله إلا الله» مرّتان.* 


*رابعًا الإقامة*  

*الإقامة*  
*وهي من المستحبات الأكيدة للصلوات الخمس, وكيفيتها:* 





*«الله أكبر» مرّتان.* 

*«أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله» مرّتان.* 

*«أشهد أن محمد رسول الله» مرّتان.* 

*«أشهد أن عليا ولي الله» مرّتان.* 

*«حي على الصلاة» مرّتان.* 

*«حي على الفلاح» مرّتان.* 

*«حي على خير العمل» مرّتان.* 

*«قد قامت الصلاة» مرّتان.* 

*«الله أكبر» مرّتان.* 

*«لا اله إلا الله» مرة واحدة.* 

الأذان + الاقامة موضح بالفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxMfRpRu8n0&NR=1 




*يتبعـــــــ>>*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مسائل الصلاة  

*بدن ولباس المصلي:* 

*البدن : يشترط طهارة بدن المصلي من النجاسة المعنوية والمادية وتحصل الأولى بالاتيان بالأغسال الواجبة وتتحقق الثانية بخلو ظاهر البدن حتي الشعر والظفر من النجاسات إلا ما استثني وعفي عنه. وسيأتي بيانه تحت عنوان المعفو عنه في الصلاة من النجاسات.* 


*لباس المصلي:*


*لباس الرجل : هو ما يستر العورتين (أي بمقدار السروال القصير)* 

*لباس المرأة: يجب على المرأة جميع بدنها ما عدا الوجه والكفين والقدمين.*



*شكل (11) لباس الصلاة للنساء* 


*شروط لباس المصلي:* 

*1 - طهارة لباس المصلي.*


*2 - إباحة لباس المصلي (أي لا يكون مغصوباَ).* 

*3- أن لا يكون لباس المصلي من الذهب بالنسبةللرجال .ولو كان حلياَ كالخاتم.* 

*4 - أن لا يكون من الحرير الخالص بالنسبة للرجال.* 

*5 - أن لا يكون من أجزاء الميتة. التي تحله الحياة.* 

*6- أن لا يكون من أجزاء الحيوانات التي يحرم أكلها, حتى لو ذبحت ذبحاَ شرعياَ, ولا فرق في ذلك بين ما فيه حياة كالجلد, أو ما ليس فيه حياة كالشعر, بل لا يجوز حمل أي شيء من هذه الأشياء في الصلاة.* 


*مسائل في اللباس:* 

*1 - يستحب للرجل أن يلبس كامل ثيابه في الصلاة تأدباَ لأنه يقف بين يدي الله عزّ وجلّ.* 

*2 - يجوز للمرأة لبس اللباس الضيق المجسم واظهار الزينة في الصلاة إذا لم يكن هناك ناظر من غير المحارم.*


*ملاحظة: في الحجاب الشرعي يجب ستر القدمين ولا يجوز اللباس الضيق ولا إظهار الزينة.* 

*3 - يحرم على الرجل لبس الذهب والحرير الخالص في الصلاة وخارجها.* 


*النجاسات التي يعفى عنها في الصلاة:* 

*1 - دم الجروح على اللباس والبدن حتى تبرأ*


*إذا كان لا يمكن إزالته أو يعسر ذلك.*



*2 - الدم في البدن أو اللباس إذا كان لا يتجاوز مقدار عقدة أصبع السبابة على أن لا يكون من دم نجس العين كالكلب والخنزيز والكافر, وأن لا يكون من دم الميتة, وأن لا يكون من دم الحيض أو نفاس أو استحاضة.*



*3 ـ*


*تجوز الصلاة في الجوارب والقلنسوة والحزام المتنجس ونحوها مما لا يكفي لستر العورة لو أردنا ستر العورتين به.*




*شرائط مكان المصلي:*



*1 - إباحة مكان المصلي أي لا يكون مغصوباً، وأن لا يكون قد تعلق حق شخصي آخر به.*



*2 - استقرار مكان المصلي وهذا الشرط يجب مراعاته حال الاختيار, وأما حال الاضطرار كراكب السفينة أو الطائرة مثلاََ فلا يجب مراعاته إذا لم يمكنه تأجيلها لفوات الوقت.*



*3 - أن لا تكون في مكان المصلي نجاسة غير معفو عنها تسري إلى بدنه أو لباسه.*



*4 - لا يشترط تقدم الرجل على المرأة, بل لا مانع من تقدم المرأة على الرجل في الصلاة فيما إذا كان بينهما الفاصل بمقدار شبر.*



*5- الطهارة: وهذا الشرط يختص بموضع سجود الجبهة.*



*6- أن لا يكون محل السجدة أعلى أو أسفل من موضع القدم بأزيد من أربع أصابع مضمومة.*




*أوقات الصلاة:*



*1 - وقت صلاة الصبح : يبدأ من طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس.*



*2 - وقت صلاة الظهر: يبدأ من زوال الشمس عند منتصف النهار إلى ما قبل الغروب بمقدار أداء صلاة العصر.*



*3 - وقت صلاة العصر: يبدأ من بعد الزوال بمقدار أداء فريضة الظهر وينتهي عند غروب الشمس التكويني.*



*4 - وقت صلاة المغرب: يبدأ من بعد الغروب الشرعي إلى ما قبل منتصف الليل الشرعي بمقدار أداء فريضة العشاء.*



*5 - وقت صلاة العشاء: يبدأ من بعد غروب الشمس الشرعي بمقدار أداء فريضة المغرب وينتهي عند منتصف الليل الشرعي. والأحوط لمن أخر المغربين إلى نصف الليل الإتيان بهما إلى طلوع الفجر بقصد ما في الذمة.*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*(أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس الى غسق الليل وقرآن الفجر ان قرآن الفجر كان مشهوداً) الاسراء: 78* 








*مسائل في الوقت*



*1 - الزوال : هو تجاوز الشمس وسط السماء الى جهة المغرب ويعرف بزيادة ظل الأشياء بعد نقصانه.*



*2 - غروب الشمس التكويني: هو نزول قرص الشمس خلف الأفق.*



*3 - غروب الشمس الشرعي: هو ذهاب الحمرة التي تخلفها الشمسفي جهة المشرق بعد غروبها التكويني, وهذا لا يتم إلا بعد 13 دقيقة تقريباً من غروبها التكويني.*



*4 - منتصف الليل الشرعي: هو منتصف الفترة الواقعة ما بين غروب الشمس وطلوع الفجر, ويختلف منتصف الليل الشرعي باختلاف الفصول والأيام .*




*حديث شريف:*


*«أحبُّ الوقت الى الله عزّ وجلّ أوله» الوسائل1/261*







*القبلة* 



*يجب على المصلي أستقبال القبلة في جميع الصلوات, والقبلة هي اتجاه الكعبة الشريفة بالنسبة الى جميع البلدان, فتختلف القبلة من جهة الى أخرى باختلاف الأماكن.*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*(فولِّ وجهكَ شطر المسجد الحرام وحيثما كنتم فولّوا وجوهكم شطره) البقرة - 144*










*النية*



*وهي قصد الفعل (الصلاة) قربة الى الله تعالى ولا يجب فيها التلفظ لأنها أمر قلبي ويشترط فيها الإخلاص وتعيين نوع الصلاة.*


*تكبيرة الإحرام* 



*وهي أن نقول : "الله أكبر" ويجب أن يؤتى بها حال القيام منتصباً ويجب فيها الاستقرار البدني عند التلفظ بها.*
*القراءة* 



*1 - تجب قراءة سورة الحمد وسورة أخرى معها في الركعة الأولى والثانية من كل صلاة وأما في الركعة الثالثة والرابعة فنتخيّر بين قراءة الحمد فقط أو التسبيحات فقط.*



*2 - يجب تعلًّم القراءة الصحيحة في تلفظ الحروف والحركات .*



*3 - يجب الإخفات في القراءة في صلاتي الظهروالعصر ويجب الجهر فيها في صلوات الصبح والمغرب والعشاء للرجال فقط. وأما النساء فلا يجب عليهن الجهر في مواضعه.*



*4 - تبطل الصلاة إذا أخفت في مواضع الجهر أو بالعكس عمداً, وأما لو كان سهواً فلا إشكال في صلاته.*



*5 - يجب الإخفات عند قراءة التسبيحات وكذلك إذا قرئت سورة الحمد بدلاً منها وكذلك في صلاة الاحتياط.*



*6 - في مواضع الاخفات يُستحب الجهر بالبسملة إلا في الركعة الثالثة والرابعة إذا قُرئت سورة الحمد بدلاً من التسبيحات.*



*7- سورتا (الفيل) و(الإيلاف) تعدّان سورة واحدة, وكذا سورتا (الضحى) و(ألم نشرح) تعدّان سورة واحدة أيضاً.*



*8 - مناط الجهر والاخفات ظهور جوهر الصوت وعدمه وليس لمناط سماع من بجانبه وعدمه.*




*الركوع*



*1 - يجب الركوع مرة واحدة في كل ركعة من الصلاة.*



*2 - يجب الانحناء في الركوع حتى تصل اليدان الى الركبتين.*



*3 - يجب الذكر في الركوع كأن يقول (سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده) أو (سبحان الله ) ثلاث مرّات.*



*4 - يجب القيام بعد الركوع وقبل الهوي الى السجود ولا بد فيه من الاستقرار.*



*5 - يجب الاستقرار والطمأنينة عند قراءة الذكر في الركوع.*



*6- يستحب قول (سمع الله لمن حمده) عند رفع الرأس من الركوع.*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*(يا أيُّها الذين آمنوا اركعوا واسجدوا واعبدوا ربكم وافعلوا الخير لعلكم تفلحون)سورة الحج - 77*







*السجود*



*1 - يجب السجود مرتين في كل ركعة من الصلاة.*



*2 - يجب حال السجود وضع المساجد السبعة وهي (الجبهة, باطن الكفين, الركبتين, إبهامي القدمين) على الأرض.*



*3 - تجب قراءة الذكر في كل سجدة كأن يقول (سبحان ربِّي الأعلى وبحمده) أو (سبحان الله) ثلاث مرّات.*



*4 - يجب تساوي موضع الجبهة مع موضع القدمين ولا بأس بارتفاع أحدهما عن الآخر بمقدار لا يتجاوز الأربعة أصابع مضمومة.*



*5 - تجب الطمأنينة والاستقرار حال الذكر في السجود.*



*6 - يجب رفع الرأس في السجدة الأولى والجلوس التام المستقر بين السجدتين, ويستحب قول: (الله أكبر) عند رفع الرأس من السجود.*



*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:*


*(جُعلت ليَ الأرضُ مسجداً وطهُوراً)الوسائل 2/969*







يتبعـــ>>

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*شرائط مكان وضع الجبهة*



*1 - يشترط أن يكون مكان وضع الجبهة في السجود على ما يصدق عليه اسم الأرض من التراب أو الحجر أو الحصى أو مما ينبت من الأرض مثل النباتات بشرط أن لا تكون مما يستعلمه الناس في الأكل واللبس .*



*2 - يشترط طهارة مكان موضع الجبهة حتى من النجاسة غير السارية.*



*3- يشترط استقرار مكان وضع الجبهة حال السجود.*




*القنوت*



*وهو من المستحبات الأكيدة في الركعة الثانية قبل الركوع , وهو دعاءٌ يطلب فيه خير الدنيا والآخرة وخاصة الدعاء للمؤمنين .*



*ومن الأدعية المستحبة:*



*(ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدُنك رحمةً إنك أنت الوهاب) "آل عمران/8"*




*ومن الأدعية:*



*(ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار) البقرة-201.*




*التشهد* 



*وهو واجب في الركعة الثانية بعد السجدتين وفي الركعة الأخيرة, وهو أن نقول:*



*أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له, وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله, اللهم صلى على محمدٍ وآل محمد.*



** يجب أن يكون ذكر التشهد في حال الجلوس معتدلاً ومستقراً.*




*التسبيحات الأربع*



*يكفي أن يأتي بها المصلي مرة واحدة وإن كان الأحوط - إستحباباً - التكرار ثلاث مرّات في الركعة الثالثة والرابعة قبل الركوع فيما لو لم يأتِ بسورة الحمد بدلاً منها وصيغتها أن نقول:*



*(سبحان الله. والحمد لله. ولا إله إلا الله. والله أكبر).*



*ويجب الإخفات حال الذكر, والأفضل للإمام اختيار سورة الحمد وللمأموم الذكر.*




*التسليم*



*وهو واجب في الركعة الأخيرة بعد التشهد, ويتوقف عليه تحلل المنافيات والخروج عن الصلاة, وصيغته أن نقول:*



*أولاً : السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته.*



*ثانياً : السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين.*



*ثالثاً: السلام عليكم . ويستحب إضافة: ورحمة الله وبركاته.*



**الواجب أحد السلامين (ثانياً أو ثالثاً) وأما الأول فهو مستحب.*



** يجب حال التسليم الجلوس معتدلاً مستقراً.*



** يجب التسليم بالعربية والإعراب .*



** يستحب التورك حال الجلوس.*




*الموالاة*



*وهي عدم الفصل بين إفعال الصلاة بحيث يخلّ بالصلاة بحصول فواصل بين أفعالها.*




*الترتيب*



*وهو تقديم تكبيرة الإحرام على القراءة, والفاتحة على السورة وهي على الركوع وهو على السجود وهكذا, فمن قدم المؤخر أو أخر المقدم عمداً بطلت صلاته وكذلك لو قدم ركناً على ركن.*




*الصلاة اليومية*



*1 - صلاة الصبح وهي كعتان.*



*2 - صلاة الظهر وهي أربع ركعات.*



*3- صلاة العصر وهي أربع ركعات.*



*4- صلاة المغرب وهي ثلاث ركعات.*



*5- صلاة العشاء وهي أربع ركعات.*




*واجبات الصلاة* 



*1 - الواجب الركني : وهو الواجب الذي تبطل الصلاة بزيادته أو نقصانه في الصلاة عمداً أو سهواً.*



*2 - الواجب غير الركني: وهو الواجب الذي تبطل الصلاة بزيادته أو نقصانه عمداً لا سهواً.*
*الواجبات الركنية*



*1 - النية.*



*2 - تكبيرة الإحرام.*



*3 - القيام للنية ولتكبيرة الإحرام , والقيام الذي يقع الركوع بعده مباشرة.*



*4 - الركوع .*



*5 - السجدتان معاً.*




*الواجبات غير الركنية*



*1 - قراءة الحمد والسورة في الركعتين الأولى والثانية.*



*2 - الذكر في الركعتين الثالثة والرابعة وفي الركوع والسجود.*



*3 - السجدة الواحدة.*



*4 - التشهد.*



*5 - التسليم.*



*6 ـ الاستقرار وعدم الحركة.*



*7 ـ الترتيب.*



*8 ـ الموالاة.*




*مبطلات الصلاة*



*1- كل ما يبطل الوضوء من نواقض كخروج البول أو الريح.*



*2-الأكل والشرب عمداً أو سهواً .*



*3 - الضحك مع الصوت (القهقهة) عمداً.*



*4 - كل فعل ماح لصورة الصلاة عمداً أو سهواً . كاللعب والتصفيق .*



*5 - الانحراف الكبير عن القبلة عمداً أو سهواً.*



*6 - التكلم أثناء الصلاة عمداً.*



*7 - التكتف وهو وضع اليد على الأخرى عمداً (التكفير).*



*8 - البكاء لأمر دنيوي عمداً ولا بأس لأمر أخروي.*



*9 - بطلان أحد شروط الصلاة في أثنائها.*



*10 - الشك في عدد ركعات صلاة الصبح وصلاة المغرب وصلاة القصر , والشك في الركعتين الأوليين من الصلاة الرباعية.*



*11- الشكوك في عدد الركعات والتي لا يوجد لها حلٌّ شرعي. كالشك بين الأربع والست.*



*12- زيادة أو نقصان ركن من أركان الصلاة عمداً أو سهواً.*



*13 - زيادة أو نقصان واجب غير ركني في الصلاة عمداً.*



*14 - تعمّد الالتفات بكلِّ البدن على وجه يخرجه عن الاستقبال .*



*15 - تعمد قول (آمين) بعد الفاتحة.*



*16 ـ كل ما يبطل الغسل, كخروج المني مجدداً.*




*صلاة الاحتياط*



*1- صلاة الاحتياط واجبة.*



*2 - يجب أن تُصلى بعد الصلاة مباشرة قبل الإتيان بالمنافيات أي ما يبطل الصلاة كالكلام والالتفات عن القبلة الى اليمين أو اليسار.*



*3 - يجب توفر جميع شروط الصلاة فيها.*




*وأما كيفيتها: فيجب فيها النية وتكبيرة الاحرام وقراءة سورة الفاتحة فقط دون السورة الأخرى, مع الإخفات بها حتى البسملة, فيجب فيها أيضاً الركوع والسجدتين والتشهد والتسليم سواء كانت ركعة واحدة أم ركعتين.*




*متى تجب سجدتا السهو؟*



*1 - تجب سجدتا السهو للكلام سهواً.*



*2 - تجب لنسيان السجدة الواحدة إذا فات محل تداركها.*



*3 - تجب لنسيان التشهد إذا فات محل تداركه على الأحوط .*



*4- تجب للتسليم في غير محله على الأحوط.*



*5 - تجب للشك بين الركعة الرابعة والركعة الخامسة في حال الجلوس .*




*مسائل في سجدتي السهو*



*1 تجب بعد الصلاة مباشرة.*



*2 - تجب النية لسجدتي السهو.*



*3 - يستحب فيها تكبيرة الإحرام.*



*4 - لا ركوع في سجدتي السهو.*




*كيفية سجدتي السهو*



*هي سجدتان من جلوس ويجب أن يأتي بهما المصلي بعد الصلاة مباشرة قبل الإتيان بمنافيات الصلاة بالكيفية التالية:*



*1 - نية القربى لله تعالى.*



*2 - التكبير استحباباً.*



*3 - السجود ويستحب فيه الصيغة المخصوصة وهي:*



*"بسم الله وبالله اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد"*



*أو الصيغة التالية:*



*"بسم الله وبالله, السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته"*



*وذلك على نحو التخيير بين إحدى الصيغتين .*



*4 - الجلوس مستقراً.*



*5 - السجود مرة ثانية كما مرَّ.*



*6 - يجب فيها التشهد والتسليم بعد السجدتين.*




*مسائل في الشكوك في أفعال الصلاة*



*1 - من شك في شيء من أفعال الصلاة - أي في أصل وقوعه - فإن كان شكه قبل الدخول في الجزء الذي يليه مما هو مترتب عليه وجب الإتيان بالمشكوك كما إذا شك في تكبيرة الإحرام قبل أن يدخل في القراءة وإن كان شكه بعد الدخول لا يعتني بشكه كما إذا شك في التشهد وقد دخل في التسليم.*



*2- ومن شك في صحة فعل أو قول بعد الفراغ منه لا يعتني بشكه كما إذا شك في صحة قراءة الفاتحة بعد الانتهاء منها.*
*الشكوك المبطلة للصلاة*



*1 - الشك في عدد ركعات الصلاة الثنائية والثلاثية والأوليين من الرباعية قبل إتمام السجدتين من الركعة الثانية.*



*2 - الشك بين الثانية والخامسة فأكثر.*



*3 - الشك بين الثالثة والسادسة فأكثر.*



*4 - الشك بين الرابعة والسادسة فأكثر.*




*الشكوك التي لا يُعتنى بها*



*1 - الشك في الإتيان بواجب من واجبات الصلاة وقد دخل في غيره مما هو مترتب عليه, فلا يلتفت إلى الشك في الفاتحة وهو آخذ في السورة ولا في السورة وهو في القنوت. ولا يلتفت إلى الشك في الركوع أو الانتصاب منه وهو في الهوي الى السجود, ولا في السجود وهو في التشهد, ولا في التشهد وهو قائم.*



*2 - الشك بعد التسليم.*



*3 - الشك في أفعال الصلاة بعد خروج وقت الصلاة.*



*4 - شك كثير الشك .*



*5 - شك الإمام في عدد الركعات والحال أن المأموم لا يشك في ذلك ففي هذه الحالة لا يعتني الإمام بشكه بل يبني على ما يقوله المأموم والعكس حيث يرجع الشاك منهما إلى الآخر.*



*6 - الشكوك في الصلاة المستحبة. فإنه يستطيع أن يبني على أحد طرفي الشك ويتم صلاته.*

*يتبعــ>>*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*كيفية الصلاة*
*موضح بالصور هنا*
*أدخل الرابط*
http://www.shiakids.net/salat/salat.htm 

*بعد الأذان والإقامة التي هي من المستحبات الأكيدة قبل الصلاة – وقد ذكرنا كيفتهما سابقاً - نشرع بالأفعال التالية:* 

*أولاً- النية: وهي أن نقصد فعل الصلاة. ونقول: أصلِّي صلاة (الصبح أو الظهر أو العصر أو المغرب أو العشاء - بحسب اختلاف الصلاة) أداءً واجباً قربةً الى الله تعالى.* 

*ولا يجب بها التلفظ بل يكفي الإرادة القلبية.* 

*ثانياً - تكبيرة الإحرام: وتأتي بعد النية مباشرة وهي عبارة عن التلفظ بكلمة (الله أكبر). ويستحب رفع اليدين بمحاذات الأذنين عند التلفظ بها,*  




*ثالثاً- القراءة: نقرأ سورة الحمد وسورة أخرى كاملة معها حال القيام,*  




*رابعاً- الركوع: ننحني للركوع بعد إتمام القراءة ونقول: (سُبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده)*  




*ومن ثم نرفع رأسنا من الركوع ونقول: (سمع الله لمن حمده)* 


*ونصبر قليلاً منتصبي القامة قبل أن نهوي إلى السجود.* 

*خامساً- السجدتين: نهوي إلى السجود بعد القيام الذي يلي الركوع بأن نضع المساجد السبعة على الأرض ونقول:(سبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده) ومن ثم نرفع الرأس من السجدة الأولى ونجلس قليلاً ونقول: (الله أكبر) ثم نهوي للسجود مرة أخرى ونقوم بما قمنا به في السجدة الأولى.*  







*سادساً- القنوت: نقوم بعد السجدة الثانية من الركعة الأولى ونقف مطمئنين ثم نقرأ الحمد وسورة كاملة كما تقدم في الركعة الأولى ومن ثم نقنت بالدعاء*  




*سابعاً - التشهد: نركع بعد القنوت ونسجد السجدتين كما فعلنا في الركعة الأولى, ومن ثم نجلس بعد السجدتين للتشهد فنقول (أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله, اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد) .*  




*ثامناً - التسبيحات: نقوم بعد التشهد ونقرأ( سُبحان الله, والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر) مرة واحدة أو ثلاث مرّات استحباباً أو نقرأ سورة الحمد فقط*  




*تاسعاً- التسليم : وبعد الانتهاء من التسبيحات نركع ونسجد السجدتين كما فعلنا في الركعة الأولى ونقوم للركعة الرابعة ونفعل كما فعلنا في الركعة الثالثة في قراءة سورة الحمد أو التسبيحات والركوع والسجدتين ونجلس للتشهد بعد السجدتين ومن ثم نسلم بأن نقول: (السلام عليك أيُّها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته)*  




*توضيح:* 

*هذه الكيفية التي ذكرناها إنما هي للصلاة الرباعية (أي عدد ركعاتها أربع) مثل صلاة الظهر والعصر والعشاء وأما الصلاة الثنائية (أي عدد ركعاتها اثنتان) مثل صلاة الصبح فيجب على المصلي بعد الفراغ من التشهد في الركعة الثانية أن يضيف إلى التسليم ثم يُنهي الصلاة.* 

*ولو كانت الصلاة ثلاثية ( أي عدد ركعاتها ثلاث) مثل صلاة المغرب فيجب على المصلي بعد الفراغ من التشهد في الركعة الثانية النهوض للركعة الثالثة فيقرأ سورة الحمد أو التسبيحات (سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر) ثلاث مرّات ثم يهوي إلى الركوع، ثم يأتي بالسجدتين، وبعد ذلك يتشهد ويسلّم ويُنهي صلاته.* 


يتبعــ>>

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بعد التسليم يستحب تسبيح (تسبيحة الزهراء ) وهي كالتالي 
تسبيح الزهراء : الله أكبر 34 مرة ، الحمد لله33 ، سبحان الله 33 فتكمل مائة تسبيحة . 

آثار وأسرار تسبيح الزهراء عليها السلام  
فضل تسبيح مولاتنا وسيدتنا الزهراء (ارواحنا لتراب اقدامها الفداء ) 

يعتبر تسبيح الزهراء عليها السلام من أفضل تعقيبات الصلاة ويستحسن المداومة عليه بعد الصلاة الواجبة وقبيل النوم ،،وقبل زيارة الأئمة المعصومين عليهم السلام، وكذا يستحسن الاجتناب عن تركه والمسامحة فيه ولا شك في لزوم الخشوع عند إتيانه، لأن الأحاديث متواترة في فضيلته وعلو شأنه ونذكر هنا بعض هذه الأحاديث: 
1 روي عن الإمام الباقر عليه السلام: «ما عُبد اللَّه بشي‏ء من التحميد أفضل من تسبيح فاطمة، ولو كان شي‏ء أفضل منه لنحلهُ رسول اللَّه (صل الله عليه واله وسلم) فاطمة ( عليها السلام )» وسائل الشيعة 1024( 4). 
2 قال الصادق ( عليه السلام ): «من سبح تسبيح فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام قبل أن يُثني رجليه من صلاة الفريضة غفر اللَّه له، وليبدأ بالتكبير» التهذيب للشيخ الطوسي 105 2. 
3 قال الصادق ( عليه السلام ): «من بات على تسبيح فاطمة عليها السلام كان من الذاكرين للَّه كثيراً والذاكرات» وسائل الشيعة 1026 4. 
ثواب تسبيح الزهراء عليها السلام‏ 
تسبيح الزهراء عليها السلام والذي يتكوّن من التكبير والتحميد والتسبيح له درجات عليا من الأجر والثواب ونذكر هنا بعضها بالاستعانة بالأحاديث والروايات التالية: 
1 أفضل من صلاة ألف ركعة:عن ابن خالد القمّاط قال: سمعت أبا عبد اللَّه عليه السلام يقول: «تسبيح فاطمة عليها السلام في كل يوم في دبر كل صلاة أحب إليّ من صلاة ألف ركعة في كل يوم» الكافي كتاب الصلاة 343. 
2 يوجب ثقل الميزان لأعمال الإنسان:فقد روي عن أبي عبد اللَّه عليه السلام أنه قال: «قال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام: «التسبيح نصف الميزان، والحمد للَّه يملأ الميزان واللَّه أكبر يملأ ما بين السماء والأرض» الكافي 506 2. 
3 يرضي الرحمن:قال أبو جعفر ( عليها السلام ): «من سبّح تسبيح فاطمة عليها السلام ثم استغفر غُفر له، وهي مائة باللسان، وألف في الميزان، ويطرد الشيطان ويرضي الرحمن» وسائل الشيعة 1023 4. 
4 تسبيح فاطمة عليها السلام سبيل إلى الجنّة:روى عبد اللَّه بن سنان، عن الإمام الصادق (ع) حيث قال: «من سبح تسبيح فاطمة في دبر المكتوبة من قبل أن يبسط رجليه أوجب اللَّه له الجنة» فلاح السائل لابن طاووس 165. 


أسرار الإعداد والترتيب في الأدعية والأذكار 
إن الأدعية والاذكار والأحاديث التي تحظى بالعدد والترتيب لها أسرار غير خفية على أهل السلوك والعرفان ولكنها مستورة عن المحجوبين بالحجاب المادي. 
قال (صل الله عليه واله وسلم): «ما أخلص عبد للَّه عزّ وجلّ أربعين صباحاً إلا جرت ينابيع الحكمة من قلبه على لسانه» بحار الأنوار 242 70.
وكذلك في قنوت صلاة الوتر يستحب الدعاء ل(40) مؤمناً وقول (300 مرة) العفو أو (70 مرة) استغفر اللَّه ربي وأتوب إليه، إلى غير ذلك من الأمثال. 
وتسبيح الزهراء (عليها السلام) هو مائة مرة = 34 تكبيرة 33 تحميدة 33 تسبيحة.يقول العلامة السيد بحر العلوم في «رسالة السير والسلوك» عن سر العدد (40) «رأينا بالعين وعلمنا بالعيان أن لهذا العدد الشريف خواص خاصة ولها تأثير مخصوص في ظهور الاستعدادات والوصول إلى أقصى الكمالات عند الصعود في الدرجات والمنازل». 
قال الصادق (عليه السلام): «اعلموا أن أسماء اللَّه كنوز والأعداد ذراعها إذا قصر الذراع لم يصل إلى الأرض، وإذا طال الذراع دخل في الأرض». 
ويقال إن العدد مثل أسنان المفتاح إذا نقصت أو زادت لا يفتح الباب إذن يجب المحافظة على عدد الأذكار مع أنها مستحبة وعدم الزيادة والنقصان فيها والعمل بها وبالأدعية كما أمرنا المعصومون (عليهم السلام) لنستفيد منها الاستفادة المطلوبة. 
شرح أذكار التسبيح‏ 
1 اللَّه أكبر: يعني أنه أكبر وأجلّ من أن يوصف، ولا يجوز قول أنه أكبر من كل شي‏ء فهذا المعنى يحدّد اللَّه عزّ وجلّ فقد روي عن أبي عبد اللَّه (عليه السلام) أنه قال: في جوابه لرجل يقول أن معنى اللَّه أكبر أنه أكبر من كل شي‏ء فقال (عليه السلام): «حدّدته» فقال الرجل وكيف أقول؟ فقال (عليه السلام): «اللَّه أكبر من أن يوصف». معاني الأخبار للشيخ الصدوق 11. 
2 الحمد للّه: يعني الشكر والمدح والثناء يقول الراغب الأصفهاني في مفرداته: الحمد للّه تعالى بمنزلة الثناء عليه أمام الفضيلة وهو أخص من المدح وأعم من الشكر، فكل شكر هو حمد وليس كل حمد شكراً والحمد أيضاً مدح، ولكن ليس كل مدح حمداً، المفردات: مادة الحمد ص‏130. 
3 سبحان اللَّه: التسبيح يعني تنزيه اللَّه سبحانه من كل صفة غير محمودة.
يقول الراغب الأصفهاني في مفرداته: السبح: المرُّ السريع في الماء وفي الهواء، يقال: سَبَحَ سبْحاً وسباحة، والتسبيح تنزيه اللَّه تعالى، وأصله المرُّ السريع في عبادة اللَّه تعالى وجعل ذلك في حبل الخير، كما حبل الابعاد في الشر، فقيل: أبعده اللَّه». المفردات (مادة سبح) ص‏226. 
سُئِلَ أبو الحسن علي بن أبي طالب عن معنى التسبيح فأجاب (عليه الصلاة والسلام): «هو تعظيم اللَّه عزّ وجلّ وتنزيهه عما قال فيه كل مشرك...»، معاني الأخبار 9 
شروط التسبيح‏ 
1 التوجه والخشوع في التسبيح: الخشوع هو شرط مهم في جميع العبادات حتى المستحبة منها وفي تسبيح الزهراء (عليها الصلاة والسلام) بالطبع مؤكد، وبدون الخشوع يصبح التسبيح لقلقة لسان ولا يستفيد الشخص من بركاته لأن قلبه لا يتوجه إلى اللَّه عزّ وجلّ ولا يحصل على الكمال ما دام قلبه مشغولاً عن ذكر اللَّه.  
يقول الإمام الخميني قدس سره عن الآداب القلبية لتسبيح فاطمة عليها السلام: «كما ذكرت في آداب التسبيحات الأربعة يجب في تسبيح فاطمة (عليها الصلاة والسلام ) أيضاً التبتل والتضرّع والانقطاع والتذلل في القلب، ومع التكرار يتعوّد القلب على هذه الحال وإيصال الذكر من اللسان إلى القلب حتى يذوب القلب في الذكر والتوجه إلى اللَّه». الآداب المعنوية للصلاة ص‏408. 
2 المباشرة بالتسبيح بعد الصلاة: ومن شروط التسبيح الإتيان به مباشرة بعد الفراغ من الصلاة أي بعد التسليم مباشرة ولهذا أسرارٌ وفوائد أيضاً. 
يقول الشيخ البهائي في هذا الشأن: «... وليكن جلوسك في التعقيب متصلاً بجلوسك في التشهد وعلى تلك الهيئة من الاستقبال، والتورُّك، واترك في أثنائه الكلام والتلفت ونحوهما، فقد روي «أن ما يضرّ بالصلاة يضرّ بالتعقيب» مفتاح الفلاح 178. وسائل الشيعة: 458 6. 
3 الموالاة في التسبيح: أي عدم الفصل والقطع بين الأذكار وهذا سرٌ من أسرار هذا التسبيح المبارك يروي الشيخ الكليني في كتابه فروع الكافي، عن محمد بن جعفر أنه قال: «أن عليه السلام كان يسبّح تسبيح فاطمة صلى اللَّه عليها فيصله ولا يقطعه». فروع الكافي (كتاب الصلاة) ص‏342. 
4 من شك في التسبيح: يبني على الأقل إن لم يتجاوز المحل، فلو سها فزاد على عدد التكبير أو غيره رفع اليد عن الزائد وبنى على (34) أو (33)، والأولى على نقص واحدة ثم يكمل العدد بما في التكبير والتحميد دون التسبيح تحرير الوسيلة: 184 1. 
قال الصادق ( عليه الصلاة والسلام): «إذا شككت في تسبيح فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام فأعده» الكافي (كتاب الصلاة) ص‏342.
# يستحب التسبيح بالسبحة المتخذة من تربة الحسين (عليه الصلاة والسلام ).
قال الإمام الصادق ( عليها الصلاة والسلام): «من أدار سبحة من تربة الحسين ( عليه الصلاة والسلام ) مرة واحدة بالاستغفار أو غيره كتب اللَّه له سبعين مرة» وسائل الشيعة: 1033 4.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الفجر 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtObJ...eature=related 

الظهر  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaNGP7VBptM&feature=related 

العصر 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lmyz-ZqfFqs 

المغرب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_RUCMXKCXM&feature=related 

العشاء 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAdIL-TNsBg

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نسألكم الدعاء

يمكن لبقية
 الأعضاء 
نقل موضوعي
 لمنتديات أخرى 
لتعم الفائدة للشيعة
ودمتم بخير 
أخوكم : إبتسام السهم  :embarrest:

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

تسلم
 ربي يعطيك العافية ..
 و بميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله ..
اللهم ثبتنا ع الهُدى ..
لك الشكر أخ ابتسام السهم .

----------


## Sweet Magic

*إبتسام السهم*


*يعطيك العافيه * 


*على الموضوع القيم * 

*رحم الله والديك*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المرووور جميعا

----------


## زكيان

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
إِنَّ الْلَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الْنَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ
*صَلَّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا.

صَدَقَ اللَّهُ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيم*

----------


## عماد علي

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

أصول الدين
وهي خمسة : 1- التوحيد 2- العدل 3- النبوة 4 - الإمامة 5- المعاد 

فروع الدين وأهمّها: الصلاة, الصوم, الزكاة، الخمس, الحجّ, الجهاد, الأمر بالمعروف, النهي عن المنكر, الموالاة للنبي وآله عليهم السلام, والبراءة من أعدائهم 

 


الصلاة 
وهي الصلة بين المخلوق والخالق, فإذا قطعها العبد فقد انقطعت صلته بخالقه. وجاء في القرآن الكريم: (إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدوني وأقم الصلاة لذكري) (طه ـ 14)
وجاء في الحديث الشريف عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: «ليس منّي من استخفّ بصلاته». (بحار الانوار 79/136)
وعنه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: «الصلاة عمود الدين إن قبلت قبل ما سواها وإن ردّت ردّ ما سواها».
وورد عن أئمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام: «إنّ شفاعتنا لا تنال مستخفاَ بالصّلاة». (بحار الأنوار 47/2) 

 


مقدمات الصلاة 
1 ـ الطهارة.
2 - لباس المصلّي وبدنه.
3 - مكان المصلّي.
4 - أوقات الصلاة .
5 - جهة الصلاة (القبلة). 

]الطهارة 
1 - الوضوء.
2 - التيمم: وذلك عند عدم التمكّن من تحصيل الطهارة المائية.
ملاحظة: لا يجزي عن الوضوء من الأغسال الواجبة أو المندوبة إلا غسل الجنابة. 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم((ما يريد الله ليجعل عليكم من حرج ولكن يريد ليطهّركم وليتمّ نعمته عليكم لعلّكم تشكرون ))المائدة : 6 

شرائط صحة الوضوء
1 - نية القربة لله تعالى.
2 - طهارة ماء الوضوء.
3 - إطلاق ماء الوضوء بأن لا يكون مضافاً.
4- إباحة ماء الوضوء بأن لا يكون الماء مغصوباً.
5 - إباحة إناء الوضوء.
6 - عدم كون إناء الوضوء من الذهب أو الفضة.
7 - طهارة أعضاء الوضوء.
8 - أن يكون هناك وقت كافٍ للوضوء والصلاة.
9 - الترتيب بين أعضاء الوضوء، وذلك بأن يغسل الوجه أولاً ثم اليد اليمنى فاليسرى ويمسح بعدها على رأسه ثم على رجلَيه.
10 - الموالاة بين أعضاء الوضوء، وهي أن لا يفصل المتوضئ بين كل عضو وآخر بفترة زمنية بحيث تجفّ ـ بسبب الفصل الزمني ـ الأعضاء السابقة قبل أن يبدأ باللاحق.
11 - المباشرة, بأن لا يوضئه غيره ـ إلا مع الإضطرار.
12 - عدم وجود محذور من استعمال الماء ( كالمرض والخوف من العطش أو الخوف على نفسه أو على النفس المحترمة...).
13 - عدم وجود مانع يمنع من وصول الماء الى البشرة ( كالدهن والصبغ...).
14 - جفاف محل المسح 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم((يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم الى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم وأيديكم الى المرافق وامسحوا برؤوسكم وأرجلكم الى الكعبين)) المائدة : 6  


كيف نتوضأ ؟ 
نبدأ بالنية، وهي أن نقصد بقلوبنا أن نتوضأ قربة الى الله تعالى.
وعندها نشرع بالأفعال التالية:
أولاً : نغسل وجوهنا من منبت شعر الرأس الى طرف الذقن, على أن يكون الغسل من الأعلى الى الأسفل كما هو موضح بالشكل رقـم(1) 
[
شكل رقم (1) غسل الوجه من الأعلى الى الأسفل  

يستحب الدعاء عند غسل الوجه بأن يقال :
(اللهم بيّض وجهي يوم تسودَّ فيه الوجوه ولا تسوِّد وجهي يوم تبيضَّ فيه الوجوه) 

ثانياَ: نغسل اليد اليمنى من المرفق (المفصل بين العضد والساعد) الى أطراف الأصابع على أن يكون الغسل من الأعلى الى الأسفل كما هو موضح في الشكل رقم (2). 

  

شكل رقم (2) غسل اليد اليمنى من الأعلى الى الأسفل  
يستحب الدعاء عند غسل اليد اليمنى بأن يقال :
(اللهم أعطني كتابي بيميني والخلد في الجنان بيساري وحاسبني حساباً يسيراً) 

ثالثاَ: نغسل اليد اليسرى من المرفق (المفصل بين العضد والساعد) الى أطراف الأصابع على أن يكون الغسل من الأعلى الى الأسفل كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (3) 

 

شكل رقم (3) غسل اليد اليسرى من الأعلى الى الأسفل  


يستحب الدعاء عند غسل اليد اليسرى بأن يقال :
(اللهم لا تعطني كتابي بشمالي ولا تجعلها مغلولة الى عنقي) 



رابعاً : نمسح مقدم الرأس باليد اليمنى أو اليسرى بما تبقى من بلل الوضوء ولانأخذ ماء آخرغير المتبقي على اليد. كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (4) 

  

شكل رقم (4) مسح الرأس من الأعلى الى قصاص الشعر  
يستحب الدعاء عند مسح الرأس بأن يقال :
(اللهم غشني برحمتك وبركاتك وعفوك) 
خامساً: نمسح ظاهر القدم اليمنى بباطن اليد اليمنى من أطراف الأصابع الى المفصل, بما تبقى من بلل الوضوء. كما هوموضح بالشكل رقم (5) 

 

شكل رقم (5) مسح القدم اليمنى من أطراف الأصابع الى المفصل  
سادساً : نمسح ظاهر القدم اليسرى بباطن اليد اليسرى من أطراف الأصابع إلى المفصل, بما تبقى من بلل الوضوء. كما هو موضح بالشكل رقم (6). 

  

شكل رقم (6) مسح القدم اليسرى من أطراف الأصابع الى المفصل  

يستحب الدعاء عند مسح القدم بأن يقال :
(اللهم ثبتني على الصراط يوم تزل فيه الأقدام واجعل سعيي فيما يرضيك عني) 

مبطلات الوضوء : 
1 - خروج البول والبلل المشتبه قبل الاستبراء.
2 - خروج الغائط.
3 - خروج الريح من المخرج الطبيعي.
4- النوم الغالب على حاستَي السمع والبصر.
5 - الجنون.
6 - الإغماء.
7 - السكر.
8 - كل ما يوجب الغسل كالجنابة ومسّ الميت.
9- الإستحاضة للنساء. 

يجب الوضوء 

1- لكل صلاة واجبة أو مستحبة أو صلاة الإحتياط إلا صلاة الميت.
2 - لقضاء السجدة والتشهد المنسيين.
3 - للطواف الواجب في الحج والعمرة.
4 - لمس كتابة القرآن الكريم. 

التيمم  


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(... وإن كنتم مرضى أو على سفر أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط أو لامستم النساء فلم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا صعيداً طيباً) المائدة: 6. 


متى نتيمم ؟ 

1 - عند عدم وجود ما يكفي من الماء للوضوء.
2- خوف الضرر ـ على النفس أو العرض أو المال المعتد به ـ من الوصول الى الماء.
3- عند خوف الضرر من استعمال الماء لمرض ونحوه.
4 - عندما يخشى أن يؤدي استعمال الماء في الوضوء الى الوقوع في العطش الموجب للمشقة.
5- إذا كان الحصول على الماء يتطلب دفع جميع ما عنده أو ثمن يضر بحاله.
6 - إذا كان الحصول على الماء أو استعماله يؤدي الى الحرج والمشقة الشديدة ومنها حصول الذل والمهانة.
7 - عند ضيق الوقت عن تحصيل الماء أو عن استعماله بحيث يفوت وقت الصلاة.
8- عندما يكون الماء كافياَ فقط لإزالة النجاسة عن البدن واللباس. 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :
(جعلت لي الإرض مسجداً وطهوراً .9. الوسائل 2/969 
بأي شيء نتيمم ؟ 
1 - التراب والرمل.
2 - الحجر والصخر والرخام.
3 - الحصى. وغير ذلك مما يطلق عليه اسم وجه الأرض.
4 - الطين اليابس. 


شرائط صحة التيمم 

1 - النية كما مر في الوضوء قاصداً به البدلية عن الوضوء.
2 - أن يكون التيمم بالأشياء التي يجوز التيمم بها.
3- طهارة ما يتيمم به .
4 - إباحة ما يتيمم به .
5 - طهارة أعضاء التيمم.
6 - عدم وجود حاجب من خاتم وغيره على إعضاء التيمم.
7 - مراعاة الترتيب بين أعضاء التيمم.
8 - الموالاة بين إعضاء التيمم.
9 - المباشرة بأن لا ييمِّمه غيره إلا مع الإضطرار. 

مبطلات التيمم 

نفس مبطلات الوضوء مضافاَ إليها إرتفاع العذر الذي من أجله جاز التيمم. 

كيف نتيمم ؟ 

نبدأ بالنية وهي أن نقصد بقلوبنا أن نتيمم قربة الى الله تعالى, وعندها نشرع بالأفعال التالية:
أولاً: نضرب بباطن الكفين على الأرض دفعة واحدة، كما هو موضح بالشكل (7). 

 

شكل رقم (7) الضرب بباطن الكفين على التراب  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(فتيمموا صعيداً طيباً فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم منه) المائدة: 6  

ثانياَ : نسمح الجبهة والجبينين بباطن الكفين من منبت الشعر الى الحاجبين وطرف الأنف الأعلى, ويكون المسح من الأعلى الى الأسفل, كما هو موضح بالشكل (8). 

 

شكل رقم (8) مسح الجبهة من منبت الشعر إلى الحاجبين و طرف الأنف الأعلى  


مسائل في التيمم 

1 - يجب الضرب على الأرض ولا يكفي مجرد الوضع عليها.
2- لا يصح التيمم للفريضة قبل دخول وقتها.
ثالياَ: نمسح ظاهر الكف اليمنى من الزند الى أطراف الأصابع بباطن الكف اليسرى, ويكون المسح من الأعلى الى الأسفل، كما هو موضَّح بالشكل (9) 


مسألة في التيمم 

لو تيممنا لصلاة قد دخل وقتها ولم ينتقض تيمُّمنا ولم يرتفع العذر الذي من أجله تيمّمناَ حتى دخل وقت صلاة أخرى يجوز لنا الصلاة بذلك التيمم, إذا علمنا أن العذر سوف لن يرتفع.
رابعاَ: نمسح ظاهر الكف اليسرى من الزند الى أطراف الأصابع بباطن الكف اليمنى, ويكون المسح من الأعلى الى الأسفل، كما هو موضح بالشكل (10). 

 


مسألتان في التيمم 

1 - من وجب عليه الغسل ولم يتمكن من استعمال الماء يتيمم بدلاَ عنه وتترتب كل الآثار الشرعية عليه.
2 - إذا تيمم بدلاَ عن الغسل ثم أحدث بالأصغر يتيمم مجدداَ بدلاَ عن الغسل على الأحوط ثم يتوضأ إن أمكنه, وإلا يتيمم ثانية بدلاَ عن الوضوء. 


بدن ولباس المصلي 

البدن : يشترط طهارة بدن المصلي من النجاسة المعنوية والمادية وتحصل الأولى بالاتيان بالأغسال الواجبة وتتحقق الثانية بخلو ظاهر البدن حتي الشعر والظفر من النجاسات إلا ما استثني وعفي عنه. وسيأتي بيانه تحت عنوان المعفو عنه في الصلاة من النجاسات. 


لباس المصلي 

لباس الرجل : هو ما يستر العورتين (أي بمقدار السروال القصير)
لباس المرأة: يجب على المرأة جميع بدنها ما عدا الوجه والكفين والقدمين. 

 

شكل (11) لباس الصلاة للنساء  

aشروط لباس المصلي
1 - طهارة لباس المصلي.
2 - إباحة لباس المصلي (أي لا يكون مغصوباَ).
3- أن لا يكون لباس المصلي من الذهب بالنسبةللرجال .ولو كان حلياَ كالخاتم.
4 - أن لا يكون من الحرير الخالص بالنسبة للرجال.
5 - أن لا يكون من أجزاء الميتة. التي تحله الحياة.
6- أن لا يكون من أجزاء الحيوانات التي يحرم أكلها, حتى لو ذبحت ذبحاَ شرعياَ, ولا فرق في ذلك بين ما فيه حياة كالجلد, أو ما ليس فيه حياة كالشعر, بل لا يجوز حمل أي شيء من هذه الأشياء في الصلاة. 

[مسائل في اللباس
1 - يستحب للرجل أن يلبس كامل ثيابه في الصلاة تأدباَ لأنه يقف بين يدي الله عزّ وجلّ.
2 - يجوز للمرأة لبس اللباس الضيق المجسم واظهار الزينة في الصلاة إذا لم يكن هناك ناظر من غير المحارم.
ملاحظة: في الحجاب الشرعي يجب ستر القدمين ولا يجوز اللباس الضيق ولا إظهار الزينة.
3 - يحرم على الرجل لبس الذهب والحرير الخالص في الصلاة وخارجها. 

النجاسات التي يعفى عنها في الصلاة
1 - دم الجروح على اللباس والبدن حتي تبرأإذا كان لا يمكن إزالته أو يعسر ذلك.
2 - الدم في البدن أو اللباس إذا كان لا يتجاوز مقدار عقدة أصبع السبابة على أن لا يكون من دم نجس العين كالكلب والخنزيز والكافر, وأن لا يكون من دم الميتة, وأن لا يكون من دم الحيض أو نفاس أو استحاضة.
3 ـتجوز الصلاة في الجوارب والقلنسوة والحزام المتنجس ونحوها مما لا يكفي لستر العورة لو أردنا ستر العورتين به. 

شرائط مكان المصلي
1 - إباحة مكان المصلي أي لا يكون مغصوباً، وأن لا يكون قد تعلق حق شخصي آخر به.
2 - استقرار مكان المصلي وهذا الشرط يجب مراعاته حال الاختيار, وأما حال الاضطرار كراكب السفينة أو الطائرة مثلاََ فلا يجب مراعاته إذا لم يمكنه تأجيلها لفوات الوقت.
3 - أن لا تكون في مكان المصلي نجاسة غير معفو عنها تسري الى بدنه أو لباسه.
4 - لا يشترط تقدم الرجل على المرأة, بل لا مانع من تقدم المرأة على الرجل في الصلاة فيما إذا كان بينهما الفاصل بمقدار شبر.
5- الطهارة: وهذا الشرط يختص بموضع سجود الجبهة.
6- أن لا يكون محل السجدة أعلى أو أسفل من موضع القدم بأزيد من أربع أصابع مضمومة. 

أوقات الصلاة
1 - وقت صلاة الصبح : يبدأ من طلوع الفجر الى طلوع الشمس.
2 - وقت صلاة الظهر: يبدأ من زوال الشمس عند منتصف النهار الى ما قبل الغروب بمقدار أداء صلاة العصر.
3 - وقت صلاة العصر: يبدأ من بعد الزوال بمقدار أداء فريضة الظهر وينتهي عند غروب الشمس التكويني.
4 - وقت صلاة المغرب: يبدأ من بعد الغروب الشرعي الى ما قبل منتصف الليل الشرعي بمقدار أداء فريضة العشاء.
5 - وقت صلاة العشاء: يبدأ من بعد غروب الشمس الشرعي بمقدار أداء فريضة المغرب وينتهي عند منتصف الليل الشرعي. والأحوط لمن أخر المغربين الى نصف الليل الإتيان بهما الى طلوع الفجر بقصد ما في الذمة. 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(0أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس الى غسق الليل وقرآن الفجر ان قرآن الفجر كان مشهوداً )الاسراء : 78  


مسائل في الوقت 

1 - الزوال : هو تجاوز الشمس وسط السماء الى جهة المغرب ويعرف بزيادة ظل الأشياء بعد نقصانه.
2 - غروب الشمس التكويني: هو نزول قرص الشمس خلف الأفق.
3 - غروب الشمس الشرعي: هو ذهاب الحمرة التي تخلفها الشمسفي جهة المشرق بعد غروبها التكويني, وهذا لا يتم إلا بعد 13 دقيقة تقريباً من غروبها التكويني.
4 - منتصف الليل الشرعي: هو منتصف الفترة الواقعة ما بين غروب الشمس وطلوع الفجر, ويختلف منتصف الليل الشرعي باختلاف الفصول والأيام . 
حديث شريف
(أحبُّ الوقت الى الله عزّ وجلّ أوله )الوسائل1/261

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

القبلة 

يجب على المصلي أستقبال القبلة في جميع الصلوات, والقبلة هي اتجاه الكعبة الشريفة بالنسبة الى جميع البلدان, فتختلف القبلة من جهة الى أخرى باختلاف الأماكن.



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(فولِّ وجهكَ شطر المسجد الحرام وحيثما كنتم فولّوا وجوهكم شطره)
البقرة - 144


الأذان 

وهو من المستحبات الأكيدة للصلوات الخمس, وكيفيته:
أولاً : «الله أكبر» أربع مرّات.
ثانياً : «أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله» مرّتان.
ثالثاً : "أشهد أن محمّداً رسول الله " مرّتان ومن الأفضل ذكر الشهادة الثالثة أي " أشهد أن علياً ولي الله ". وهي ليست من أجزاء الأذان.
رابعاً : "حي على الصلاة" مرّتان .
خامساً: "حي على الفلاح " مرّتان .
سادساً : "حي على خير العمل " مرّتان.
سابعاً : "الله أكبر" مرّتان .
ثامناً : لا إله إلا الله" مرّتان.


الإقامة 

وهي من المستحبات الأكيدة للصلوات الخمس, وكيفيتها:
أولاً : "الله أكبر" مرّتان.
ثانياً : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله " مرّتان.
ثالثاً: "أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله " مرّتان ومن الأفضل ذكر الشهادة الثالثة أي " أشهد أن علياً ولي الله ". وهي ليست من فصول الإقامة.
رابعاً: "حي على الصلاة" مرّتان.
خامساً: "حي على الفلاح " مرّتان.
سادساً: حي على خير العمل " مرّتان .
سابعاً: "قد قامت الصلاة " مرّتان .
ثامناً: "الله أكبر" مرّتان.
تاسعاً: "لا إله إلا الله " مرة واحدة



النية

وهي قصد الفعل (الصلاة) قربة الى الله تعالى ولا يجب فيها التلفظ لأنها أمر قلبي ويشترط فيها الإخلاص وتعيين نوع الصلاة.


تكبير الأحرام 
وهي أن نقول : "الله أكبر" ويجب أن يؤتى بها حال القيام منتصباً ويجب فيها الاستقرار البدني عند التلفظ بها.



القراءة 

1 - تجب قراءة سورة الحمد وسورة أخرى معها في الركعة الأولى والثانية من كل صلاة وأما في الركعة الثالثة والرابعة فنتخيّر بين قراءة الحمد فقط أو التسبيحات فقط.
2 - يجب تعلًّم القراءة الصحيحة في تلفظ الحروف والحركات .
3 - يجب الإخفات في القراءة في صلاتي الظهروالعصر ويجب الجهر فيها في صلوات الصبح والمغرب والعشاء للرجال فقط. وأما النساء فلا يجب عليهن الجهر في مواضعه.
4 - تبطل الصلاة إذا أخفت في مواضع الجهر أو بالعكس عمداً, وأما لو كان سهواً فلاإشكال في صلاته.
5 - يجب الإخفات عند قراءة التسبيحات وكذلك إذا قرئت سورة الحمد بدلاً منها وكذلك في صلاة الاحتياط.
6 - في مواضع الاخفات يُستحب الجهر بالبسملة إلا في الركعة الثالثة والرابعة إذا قُرئت سورة الحمد بدلاً من التسبيحات.
7- سورتا (الفيل) و(الإيلاف) تعدّان سورة واحدة, وكذا سورتا (الضحى) و(ألم نشرح) تعدّان سورة واحدة أيضاً.
8 - مناط الجهر والاخفات ظهور جوهر الصوت وعدمه وليس لمناط سماع من بجانبه وعدمه.


]الركوع[
1 - يجب الركوع مرة واحدة في كل ركعة من الصلاة.
2 - يجب الانحناء في الركوع حتى تصل اليدان الى الركبتين.
3 - يجب الذكر في الركوع كأن يقول (سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده) أو (سبحان الله ) ثلاث مرّات.
4 - يجب القيام بعد الركوع وقبل الهوي الى السجود ولا بد فيه من الاستقرار.
5 - يجب الاستقرار والطمأنينة عند قراءة الذكر في الركوع.
6- يستحب قول (سمع الله لمن حمده) عند رفع الرأس من الركوع



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(يا أيُّها الذين آمنوا اركعوا واسجدوا واعبدوا ربكم وافعلوا الخير لعلكم تفلحون ) سورة الحج - 77



السجود

1 - يجب السجود مرتين في كل ركعة من الصلاة.
2 - يجب حال السجود وضع المساجد السبعة وهي (الجبهة, باطن الكفين, الركبتين, إبهامي القدمين) على الأرض.
3 - تجب قراءة الذكر في كل سجدة كأن يقول (سبحان ربِّي الأعلى وبحمده) أو (سبحان الله) ثلاث مرّات.
4 - يجب تساوي موضع الجبهة مع موضع القدمين ولا بأس بارتفاع أحدهما عن الآخر بمقدار لا يتجاوز الأربعة أصابع مضمومة.
5 - تجب الطمأنينة والاستقرار حال الذكر في السجود.
6 - يجب رفع الرأس في السجدة الأولى والجلوس التام المستقر بين السجدتين, ويستحب قول: (الله أكبر) عند رفع الرأس من السجود

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :
(جُعلت ليَ الأرضُ مسجداً وطهُورا)ً الوسائل 2/969


شرائط مكان وضع الجبهة

1 - يشترط أن يكون مكان وضع الجبهة في السجود على ما يصدق عليه اسم الأرض من التراب أو الحجر أو الحصى أو مما ينبت من الأرض مثل النباتات بشرط أن لا تكون مما يستعلمه الناس في الأكل واللبس .
2 - يشترط طهارة مكان موضع الجبهة حتى من النجاسة غير السارية.
3- يشترط استقرار مكان وضع الجبهة حال السجود.



القنوت

وهو من المستحبات الأكيدة في الركعة الثانية قبل الركوع , وهو دعاءٌ يطلب فيه خير الدنيا والآخرة وخاصة الدعاء للمؤمنين .
ومن الأدعية المستحبة:
(ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدُنك رحمةً إنك أنت الوهاب) آل عمران8


ومن الأدعية
(ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار) البقرة-201


التشهد 

وهو واجب في الركعة الثانية بعد السجدتين وفي الركعة الأخيرة, وهو أن نقول:
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له, وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله, اللهم صلى على محمدٍ وآل محمد.
* يجب أن يكون ذكر التشهد في حال الجلوس معتدلاً ومستقراً.


التسبيحات الأربع

يكفي أن يأتي بها المصلي مرة واحدة وإن كان الأحوط - إستحباباً - التكرار ثلاث مرّات في الركعة الثالثة والرابعة قبل الركوع فيما لو لم يأتِ بسورة الحمد بدلاً منها وصيغتها أن نقول:
(سبحان الله. والحمد لله. ولا إله إلا الله. والله أكبر)
ويجب الإخفات حال الذكر, والأفضل للإمام اختيار سورة الحمد وللمأموم الذكر.


التسليم

وهو واجب في الركعة الأخيرة بعد التشهد, ويتوقف عليه تحلل المنافيات والخروج عن الصلاة, وصيغته أن نقول:
أولاً : السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته.
ثانياً : السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين.
ثالثاً: السلام عليكم . ويستحب إضافة: ورحمة الله وبركاته.
*الواجب أحد السلامين (ثانياً أو ثالثاً) وأما الأول فهو مستحب.
* يجب حال التسليم الجلوس معتدلاً مستقراً.
* يجب التسليم بالعربية والإعراب .
* يستحب التورك حال الجلوس.


الموالاة

وهي عدم الفصل بين إفعال الصلاة بحيث يخلّ بالصلاة بحصول فواصل بين أفعالها.


الترتيب

وهو تقديم تكبيرة الإحرام على القراءة, والفاتحة على السورة وهي على الركوع وهو على السجود وهكذا, فمن قدم المؤخر أو أخر المقدم عمداً بطلت صلاته وكذلك لو قدم ركناً على ركن.


الصلاة اليومية

1 - صلاة الصبح وهي كعتان.
2 - صلاة الظهر وهي أربع ركعات.
3- صلاة العصر وهي أربع ركعات.
4- صلاة المغرب وهي ثلاث ركعات.
5- صلاة العشاء وهي أربع ركعات.


كيفية الصلاة

بعد الأذان والإقامة التي هي من المستحبات الأكيدة قبل الصلاة - وقدذكرنا كيفتهما سابقاً - نشرع بالأفعال التالية:
أولاً- النية: وهي أن نقصد فعل الصلاة. ونقول: أصلِّي صلاة (الصبح أو الظهر أو العصر أو المغرب أو العشاء - بحسب اختلاف الصلاة) أداءً واجباً قربةً الى الله تعالى.
ولا يجب بها التلفظ بل يكفي الإرادة القلبية.
ثانياً - تكبيرة الإحرام: وتأتي بعد النية مباشرة وهي عبارة عن التلفظ بكلمة (الله أكبر). ويستحب رفع اليدين بمحاذات الأذنين عند التلفظ بها, كما هو موضح بالشكل (12).





ثالثاً- القراءة: نقرأ سورة الحمدوسورة أخرى كاملة معها حال القيام, كما هو موضح بالشكل (13).

[
رابعاً- الركوع: ننحني للركوع بعد اتمام القراءة ونقول: (سُبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده) كما هو موضح بالشكل (14). 

 

ومن ثم نرفع رأسنا من الركوع ونقول: (سمع الله لمن حمده) كما هو موضح بالشكل (15). ونصبر قليلاً منتصبي القامة قبل أن نهوي الى السجود.
خامساً- السجدتين: نهوي الى السجود بعد القيام الذي يلي الركوع بأن نضع المساجد السبعة على الأرض كما هو موضح بالشكل (16) ونقولسبحان ربي الأعلى وبحمده) ومن ثم نرفع الرأس من السجدة الأولى ونجلس قليلاً كما هو موضح بالشكل(17) ونقول: (الله أكبر) ثم نهوي للسجود مرة أخرى ونقوم بما قمنا به في السجدة الأولى. كما هو موضح بالشكل (16 , 17)



]


سادساً- القنوت: نقوم بعد السجدة الثانية من الركعة الأولى ونقف مطمئنين ثم نقرأ الحمد وسورة كاملة كما تقدم في الركعة الأولى ومن ثم نقنت بالدعاء كما هو موضح بالشكل (18).





سابعاً - التشهد: نركع بعد القنوت ونسجد السجدتين كما فعلنا في الركعة الأولى, ومن ثم نجلس بعد السجدتين للتشهد فنقول (أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله, اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد) . كما هو موضح بالشكل (19).





ثامناً - التسبيحات: نقوم بعد التشهد ونقرأ( سُبحان الله, والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر) مرة واحدة أو ثلاث مرّات استحباباً أو نقرأ سورة الحمد فقط كما هو موضح بالشكل (20).





تاسعاً- التسليم : وبعد الإنتهاء من التسبيحات نركع ونسجد السجدتين كما فعلنا في الركعة الأولى ونقوم للركعة الرابعة ونفعل كما فعلنا في الركعة الثالثة في قراءة سورة الحمد أو التسبيحات والركوع والسجدتين ونجلس للتشهد بعد السجدتين ومن ثم نسلم بأن نقول: (السلام عليك أيُّها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته) كما هو موضح بالشكل (21).


توضيح
هذه الكيفية التي ذكرناها إنما هي للصلاة الرباعية (أي عدد ركعاتها أربع) مثل صلاة الظهر والعصر والعشاءوأما الصلاة الثنائية (أي عدد ركعاتها اثنتان) مثل صلاة الصبح فيجب على المصلي بعد الفراغ من التشهد في الركعة الثانية أن يضيف إلى التسليم ثم يُنهي الصلاة.
ولو كانت الصلاة ثلاثية ( أي عدد ركعاتها ثلاث) مثل صلاة المغرب فيجب على المصلي بعد الفراغ من التشهد في الركعة الثانية النهوض للركعة الثالثة فيقرأ سورة الحمد أو التسبيحات (سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر) ثلاث مرّات ثم يهوي إلى الركوع، ثم يأتي بالسجدتين، وبعد ذلك يتشهد ويسلّم ويُنهي صلاته.


واجبات الصلاة 

1 - الواجب الركني : وهو الواجب الذي تبطل الصلاة بزيادته أو نقصانه في الصلاة عمداً أو سهواً.
2 - الواجب غير الركني: وهو الواجب الذي تبطل الصلاة بزيادته أو نقصانه عمداً لا سهواً.


الواجبات الركنية
1 - النية.
2 - تكبيرة الإحرام.
3 - القيام للنية ولتكبيرة الإحرام , والقيام الذي يقع الركوع بعده مباشرة.
4 - الركوع .
5 - السجدتان معاً.


الواجبات غير الركنية
1 - قراءة الحمد والسورة في الركعتين الأولى والثانية.
2 - الذكر في الركعتين الثالثة والرابعة وفي الركوع والسجود.
3 - السجدة الواحدة.
4 - التشهد.
5 - التسليم.
6 ـ الاستقرار وعدم الحركة.
7 ـ الترتيب.
8 ـ الموالاة.


مبطلات الصلاة
1- كل ما يبطل الوضوء من نواقض كخروج البول أو الريح.
2- الأكل والشرب عمداً أو سهواً .
3 - الضحك مع الصوت (القهقهة) عمداً.
4 - كل فعل ماح لصورة الصلاة عمداً أو سهواً . كاللعب والتصفيق .
5 - الانحراف الكبير عن القبلة عمداً أو سهواً.
6 - التكلم أثناء الصلاة عمداً.
7 - التكتف وهو وضع اليد على الأخرى عمداً (التكفير).
8 - البكاء لأمر دنيوي عمداً ولا بأس لأمر أخروي.
9 - بطلان أحد شروط الصلاة في أثنائها.
10 - الشك في عدد ركعات صلاة الصبح وصلاة المغرب وصلاة القصر , والشك في الركعتين الأوليين من الصلاة الرباعية.
11- الشكوك في عدد الركعات والتي لا يوجد لها حلٌّ شرعي. كالشك بين الأربع والست.
12- زيادة أو نقصان ركن من أركان الصلاة عمداً أو سهواً.
13 - زيادة أو نقصان واجب غير ركني في الصلاة عمداً.
14 - تعمّد الالتفات بكلِّ البدن على وجه يخرجه عن الاستقبال .
15 - تعمد قول (آمين) بعد الفاتحة.
16 ـ كل ما يبطل الغسل, كخروج المني مجدداً.


]صلاة الاحتياط
1- صلاة الاحتياط واجبة.
2 - يجب أن تُصلى بعد الصلاة مباشرة قبل الإتيان بالمنافيات أي ما يبطل الصلاة كالكلام والالتفات عن القبلة الى اليمين أو اليسار.
3 - يجب توفر جميع شروط الصلاة فيها.

وأما كيفيتها: فيجب فيها النية وتكبيرة الاحرام وقراءة سورة الفاتحة فقط دون السورة الأخرى, مع الإخفات بها حتى البسملة, فيجب فيها أيضاً الركوع والسجدتين والتشهد والتسليم سواء كانت ركعة واحدة أم ركعتين.


متى تجب سجدتا السهو ؟
1 - تجب سجدتا السهو للكلام سهواً.
2 - تجب لنسيان السجدة الواحدة إذا فات محل تداركها.
3 - تجب لنسيان التشهد إذا فات محل تداركه على الأحوط .
4- تجب للتسليم في غير محله على الأحوط.
5 - تجب للشك بين الركعة الرابعة والركعة الخامسة في حال الجلوس .


مسائل في سجدتي السهو

1 تجب بعد الصلاة مباشرة.
2 - تجب النية لسجدتي السهو.
3 - يستحب فيها تكبيرة الاحرام.
4 - لا ركوع في سجدتي السهو.


كيفية سجدتي السهو
هي سجدتان من جلوس ويجب أن يأتي بهما المصلي بعد الصلاة مباشرة قبل الإتيان بمنافيات الصلاة بالكيفية التالية:
1 - نية القربى لله تعالى.
2 - التكبير استحباباً.
3 - السجود ويستحب فيه الصيغة المخصوصة وهي:
"بسم الله وبالله اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد"
أو الصيغة التالية:
"بسم الله وبالله, السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته"
وذلك على نحو التخيير بين إحدى الصيغتين .
4 - الجلوس مستقراً.
5 - السجود مرة ثانية كما مرَّ.
6 - يجب فيها التشهد والتسليم بعد السجدتين.


مسائل في الشكوك في افعال الصلاة
1- من شك في شيء من أفعال الصلاة - أي في أصل وقوعه - فإن كان شكه قبل الدخول في الجزء الذي يليه مما هو مترتب عليه وجب الاتيان بالمشكوك كما إذا شك في تكبيرة الاحرام قبل ان يدخل في القراءة وإن كان شكه بعد الدخول لا يعتني بشكه كما إذا شك في التشهد وقد دخل في التسليم.
2- ومن شك في صحة فعل أو قول بعد الفراغ منه لا يعتني بشكه كما إذا شك في صحة قراءة الفاتحة بعد الانتهاء منها.


الشكوك المبطلة للصلاة
1 - الشك في عدد ركعات الصلاة الثنائية والثلاثية والأوليين من الرباعية قبل إتمام السجدتين من الركعة الثانية.
2 - الشك بين الثانية والخامسة فأكثر.
3 - الشك بين الثالثة والسادسة فأكثر.
4 - الشك بين الرابعة والسادسة فأكثر.



الشكوك التي لا يُعتنى بها

1 - الشك في الإتيان بواجب من واجبات الصلاة وقد دخل في غيره مما هو مترتب عليه, فلا يلتفت الى الشك في الفاتحة وهو آخذ في السورة ولا في السورة وهو في القنوت. ولا يلتفت الى الشك في الركوع أو الانتصاب منه وهو في الهوي الى السجود, ولا في السجود وهو في التشهد, ولا في التشهد وهو قائم.
2 - الشك بعد التسليم.
3 - الشك في أفعال الصلاة بعد خروج وقت الصلاة.
4 - شك كثير الشك .
5 - شك الإمام في عدد الركعات والحال أن المأموم لا يشك في ذلك ففي هذه الحالة لا يعتني الإمام بشكه بل يبني على ما يقوله المأموم والعكس حيث يرجع الشاك منهما الى الآخر.
6 - الشكوك في الصلاة المستحبة. فإنه يستطيع أن يبني على أحد طرفي الشك ويتم صلاته





[align=center]وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

ونسألكم الدعاء
(منقول )

----------


## بلسم لجروح

_مشكوووورة اختي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك_

_تحياتي_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بلسم لجروح/ تسلمين يالغلا على المرور العطر
دمتـــــــــــي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله يعطيش الف عافيه

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

وفي ميزان حسناتك خيتو

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*مشكوره* 
*وربي يعطيك الف عافيييه* 
*وجـــزاكـ الله خيـــراً*

----------


## عماد علي

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة*


*مشاركة رائعة*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------

